# Operation american spring



## Stephanie (Jan 13, 2014)

Lets Roll people before it's too late
pass this around

SNIP:

Posted by Harry Riley on December 20, 2013 at 9:19pm in American Spring
View Discussions
OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING

(Please add the above title and some or all data from below to your FB, Twitter, Blog, Email list)


TO: Patriots (black, white, red, yellow, brown, male, female, civilian, military, truckers, bikers, militias, veterans, old, young, every American that loves freedom and liberty)



Mission: Restoration of Constitutional government, rule of law, freedom, liberty "of the people, for the people, by the people" from despotic and tyrannical federal leadership.



Assumptions:
 Millions of Americans will participate.
 American veterans and patriots are energized to end the tyranny, lawlessness, and shredding of the US Constitution.

Government is not the target, it is sound;* corrupt and criminal leadership must be removed.*
 Those in power will not hesitate to use force against unarmed patriots exercising their constitutional rights.
 Patriots may be killed, wounded, incarcerated.
 There is no hope given todays technology of secrecy for the effort nor do we want it secret.



Concept of Operations:

Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, patriots who will assemble in a non-violent, physically unarmed (Spiritually/Constitutionally armed), display of unswerving loyalty to the US Constitution and against the incumbent government leadership, in Washington, D.C., with the mission to bring down the existing leadership. Go full-bore, no looking back, steadfast in the mission.

Phase 2 - One million or more of the assembled 10 million must be prepared to stay in D.C. as long as it takes to see Obama, Biden, Reid, McConnell, Boehner, Pelosi, and Attorney General Holder removed from office. The senior republican in the US House of Representatives will become Speaker of the House and the US House of Representatives will elect a temporary President and Vice President of the United States. The U.S. Senate will take action to elect a new majority and minority leader.
As required, the U.S. Congress will execute appropriate legislation to convene new elections or U.S. States will appoint replacements for positions vacated consistent with established constitutional requirements.

Phase 3  Those with the "principles" of a West, Cruz, Dr. Ben Carson, Lee, DeMint, Paul, Gov Walker, Sessions, Gowdy, Jordan, will comprise a tribunal and assume positions of authority to convene investigations, recommend appropriate charges against politicians and government employees to the new U.S. Attorney General appointed by the new President.


*All actions in Phase 2 & 3 will be consistent with the U.S. Constitution.


Date of Operation:  OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING  Beginning Of Tyranny Housecleaning, May 16, 2014, completion to be determined

We are past the point of no return, thus must move forward with an effort to save our nation, as there is no other choice.  We are asking, pleading with you, and any others that have resources, national voices, email lists, blogs, FB, Twitter, to call for a non-violent American Spring May 16 2014  in Washington D.C.  We must appeal to ten million and more American patriots to come and stay in Washington, D.C. to stop the White House and Congress from total destruction of the United States.  Its now or never. God help us.

ALL of it here
OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING - Washington, D.C. in the cross-hairs - The Out-of-Control Government Leadership Must Be Stopped - Constitutional Emergency


----------



## blastoff (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm busy that day.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 13, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



We had an election already

you guys couldn't cheat enough to win


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 13, 2014)

May 16, 2014

Ill have to remember to come back to this thread that day


----------



## bodecea (Jan 13, 2014)

Truckers part 2?    Or Bikers part2?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2014)

Mouthbreathers and simpletons Unite!!!!!  Freeeeeedommmm!!!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Is this like that movie "Operation Dumbo Drop"?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 13, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



I always figured you were just stupid, born with a very low level of cognitive ability, and easily manipulated by demagogues and charlatans.  Now I'm beginning to wonder if you're  insane too.

In 10 months most of what you seem to hope for can be accomplished at the ballot box, such is the genius of our democratic republic.  In three years the elected President of the United States (President Obama) will leave office, as have every other person who held this high office, and do so peacefully.  Power will be transferred to the new person, elected by the people.

Fools, like you and the author of the OP must be insane, for the vast majority of Americans reject radicalism from the far left and the far right, and by passing on the rubbish as you have, puts you on the fringe of the idiot fringe which is anathema to mainstream Americans.


----------



## EriktheRed (May 16, 2014)

Just thought I'd stop by to laugh at one of the wingiest nuts on here.



> We were getting over two inches of rain in hour in parts of Virginia this morning, Mr. Milton said. Now its a nice sunny day. But this is a very poor turnout. It aint no millions. And it aint looking like theres going to be millions. *Hundreds is more like it*.



Read more: Operation American Spring falls flat: 'This is very disappointing,' Texan says - Washington Times


*NICE THREAD, STEPH!*


----------



## WinterBorn (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, I spent the whole day watching for any sign that a few dozen people showed up in DC.

Nothing yet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

blastoff said:


> I'm busy that day.



So was everybody else.

Operation American Spring falls flat: 'This is very disappointing,' Texan says - Washington Times



> Its a very dismal turnout, said Jackie Milton, 61, a Jacksboro, Texas, resident and the head of Texans for Operation American Spring, to The Washington Times.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

EriktheRed said:


> Just thought I'd stop by to laugh at one of the wingiest nuts on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops ... sorry to duplicate your link. 

I think all 12 of them stopped off at the Waffle House.

And, its all Obama's fault.


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2014)

"10 to 30 million"....well, they got more than 10.


----------



## J.E.D (May 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Operation american spring
> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around


----------



## AceRothstein (May 16, 2014)

Must say that I'm shocked that Staph supported this.


----------



## bodecea (May 16, 2014)

AceRothstein said:


> Must say that I'm shocked that Staph supported this.



Steph usually doesn't stick her neck out and commit for anything that can have any potential risk of being wrong.....this sure is fun, tho.


----------



## manifold (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Mustang (May 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



LOL! As Forrest Gump might say: Crazy is as crazy does!

Yeah, you guys don't want to overthrow the gov't. You just want to have a coup in order to unseat the people who have been elected to run the gov't. That's what's known as a distinction without a difference.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

bodecea said:


> "10 to 30 million"....well, they got more than 10.



The live cam earlier showed there were more tourists than traitors. 

There is a very real bright side to this - The koch's couldn't find enough traitors to buy.

OTOH, the Kochs are also supporting the Bundy debacle.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 16, 2014)

So, a tea party event pretending to be grassroots, why am I not surprised this event only targets Democrats.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

Final count of participants = 10.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Final count of participants = 10.



Stephanie's fellow asylumites?


----------



## EriktheRed (May 16, 2014)

Photos: Operation American Spring Misses Projected Attendance By About 9,999,850: DCist


----------



## guno (May 16, 2014)

Truthmatters said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (May 16, 2014)

and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government


This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper

The people rose up and defied an overbearing government once, but those day are over

unstead you just laugh...I hope your kids, grandkids and great grandkids enjoyed what you left them

a bunch of detroits, no jobs, no hope no freedoms and brankrupted

I hope your laughing then


----------



## Old Rocks (May 16, 2014)

I'm not. Ol' Staph has been a bit more looney lately than usual. Must be that time of life for her.


----------



## guno (May 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...


----------



## guno (May 16, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...



You really need some mental health care or at least get out of your trailer park for a few hours, the economy is growing again, people can get healthcare now America is going to be fine (for rational people).


----------



## Doubletap (May 16, 2014)

"We are fast approaching the stage of the ultimate inversion: the stage where the government is free to do anything it pleases, while the citizens may act only by permission; which is the stage of the darkest periods of human history, the stage of rule by brute force"--Ayn Rand


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 16, 2014)

For anyone who missed it, President Obama's opinion -


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 16, 2014)

Back in the day they used to run dossiers on communist filth like the ones posting in this thread. We could probably use some more FEMA camps for Jew No and his crew. I volunteer to be commandant. Arbeit Macht Frei comrades.


----------



## guno (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Back in the day they used to run dossiers on communist filth like the ones posting in this thread. We could probably use some more FEMA camps for Jew No and his crew. I volunteer to be commandant. Arbeit Macht Frei comrades.



But alas with the demographic shift, the cracker clown posse is slip sliding away . Now would you like some cheese with your whine, or a pork treat?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 17, 2014)

You're supporting an American spring movement and you wonder why the totalitarians are winning.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2014)

Doubletap said:


> "We are fast approaching the stage of the ultimate inversion: the stage where the government is free to do anything it pleases, while the citizens may act only by permission; which is the stage of the darkest periods of human history, the stage of rule by brute force"--Ayn Rand



So then, let us get one of Ayn's real men, the kind that murders children, to take over things, correct?

ATLAS SHRIEKED: Ayn Rand?s First Love and Mentor Was A Sadistic Serial Killer Who Dismembered Little Girls - By Mark Ames - The eXiled

So what, and who, was Ayn Rand for and against? The best way to get to the bottom of it is to take a look at how she developed the superhero of her novel, Atlas Shrugged, John Galt. Back in the late 1920s, as Ayn Rand was working out her philosophy, she became enthralled by a real-life American serial killer, William Edward Hickman, whose gruesome, sadistic dismemberment of 12-year-old girl named Marion Parker in 1927 shocked the nation. Rand filled her early notebooks with worshipful praise of Hickman. According to biographer Jennifer Burns, author of Goddess of the Market, Rand was so smitten by Hickman that she modeled her first literary creation  Danny Renahan, the protagonist of her unfinished first novel, The Little Street  on him.

What did Rand admire so much about Hickman? His sociopathic qualities: Other people do not exist for him, and he does not see why they should, she wrote, gushing that Hickman had no regard whatsoever for all that society holds sacred, and with a consciousness all his own. He has the true, innate psychology of a Superman. He can never realize and feel other people.

This echoes almost word for word Rands later description of her character Howard Roark, the hero of her novel The Fountainhead: He was born without the ability to consider others.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> You're supporting an American spring movement and you wonder why the totalitarians are winning.



The kochs give money to these nutters, the tee potty and the Bundy fiasco. As I noted below, the tee potty has stated they support them as well -

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-...the-rally-to-overthrow-obama.html#post9110388

If the demonstration had been successful, you would all be "supporting" them too.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 17, 2014)

Im laughing......when the SHTF, Nuddly is going to be sitting home with his wiffle ball bat home defense arsenal!!!! LOL....s0n....these folks you snivel at gonna come and take all your shit away in a matter of minutes while you sit there with your thumb your ass. And for certain it will be just too......assholes who sit around publically supporting lawless government deserve everything they have coming to them!!!


----------



## editec (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...




50 people showed up.


----------



## SteadyMercury (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people


"Let's" is a plural imperative, implying you have intent to participate.

We all know you aren't burning a single calorie on anything related to this cause past what it takes to type on your keyboard.



Stephanie said:


> The people rose up and defied an overbearing government once, but those day are over


Well, were you one of the 10 people who showed up for "Phase I" (chuckle) in DC? If not, aren't you part of the problem?

You are one of the few people more pathetic than the 10 actual participants, you sit in your living room decrying others not taking action, despite having taking zero action aside from your rallying cries for others to do it. You're part of the problem you are pointing at, you didn't stand up and defy shit.

Have another donut and prepare for Phase II, which I'm sure you'll also skip out on you lazy rebel-by-proxy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing......when the SHTF, Nuddly is going to be sitting home with his wiffle ball bat home defense arsenal!!!! LOL....s0n....these folks you snivel at gonna come and take all your shit away in a matter of minutes while you sit there with your thumb your ass. And for certain it will be just too......assholes who sit around publically supporting lawless government deserve everything they have coming to them!!!





So few nutters showed up because they were sitting on their fat butts in front of their computers. Like ^^ screwball ^^.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and* seeing all the responses* it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...



You mean the "responses" of all those 30 million who showed up in Washington?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people
> ...



She had to stay home to cash her welfare check.


----------



## SteadyMercury (May 17, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Im laughing......when the SHTF, Nuddly is going to


Guiding your adult existence on the premise of the shit hitting the fan, while cackling madly about what will happen to your enemies and detractors when it does.

Nah, no mental health issues here.


----------



## paperview (May 17, 2014)

This thread of Steph's is such sweetness.



How'd it werk out for ya?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Im laughing......when the SHTF, Nuddly is going to
> ...



While fighting madly against anything that could stop said shit ...


----------



## Plasmaball (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...


why didnt you go? put your money where your mouth is? Oh thats right, you are a fraud.


----------



## Plasmaball (May 17, 2014)

this thread pretty much sums up the Rightwings cause perfectly. All talk, all bluster. Where are the mudwhistles, The T's, the franks, koshergirls, thantotwats, retiredguy, etc who come on here daily and cry about how the USA is going down the toilet. Oh thats right, if it requires them to detach the rascal and put it in the van its too much work.


----------



## Mustang (May 17, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Final count of participants = 10.
> ...



No. There was Stephanie, a doctor from Bellevue, two large orderlies, an ambulance driver, one police officer, a man passing out Bible tracts about the end times, a kid on a skate board who stopped for a breather and to watch what was going on, a woman trying to get people to sign a petition to draft Allen West for president, and Allen West.


----------



## hazlnut (May 17, 2014)

This one really went in the shitter.

There were about 250 anti-American loons out there.


How ironic that these people think they're patriots.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

editec said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...




So, they were pretty much on the mark, minus about 30 million people!!!



What happened is that a lot of those fat, white, pot bellied keyboard warriors  suddenly realized they could sign up for Obamacare, so they were, uh, ähh, not available yesterday...


----------



## SteadyMercury (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> What happened is that a lot of those fat, white, pot bellied keyboard warriors  suddenly realized they could sign up for Obamacare, so they were, uh, ähh, not available yesterday...


Yup. Especially hilarious is Stephanie's call to arms... LET'S ROLL!

Let's = everyone but me, I've got Wheel of Fortune to watch that day.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...



Youre part of a tiny, ignorant, and hateful minority  the notion of an overbearing government is predicated solely on subjective partisan politics, not facts or the truth. 

And the truth is more Americans enjoy greater freedom and liberty today than at any time in this Nations history, and the best America is yet to come as all Americans are soon to realize their comprehensive civil rights. 

That you and others on the right fear a diverse and free America is both telling and sad.


----------



## guno (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



and rotate the tires on her trailer house


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Where is this "tribunal" mentioned in the U.S. Constitution, Stephanie?


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2014)

30 million people ignored Stephanie's call to arms


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Yepp, the nutters think that a Coup D'etat is constitutional.

Man, oh, man, oh, man.... their form of crazy is thicker than peanut butter in sub-zero temperatures.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> 30 million people ignored Stephanie's call to arms




Mebbe they were busy watching game of thrones?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...





Just wanted to completely quote the OP again, so that no one can weasel their way out of it.


Actual video from the event:



"It's going to take blood" to take back America.

uhuh....


----------



## Mustang (May 17, 2014)

It doesn't look like God had any interest in helping these people with their plans. I would like to think they might learn something from this, but I know they won't.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

More from this oh so edifying, patriotic event:


"Killary Clinton" is a murderer, apparently....


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2014)

Where was the GOP leadership?  Where was Limbaugh and Glenn Beck?

Don't they support the cause?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

RE: the OP


Now, if those American Springer Spaniels could just decide which anthem is our national anthem:







I'm tellin you, you just can't make this shit up.

I have to thank Stephanie for providing us with this thread and it's many hours of great enjoyment.

"Let's roll!!!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Where was the GOP leadership?  Where was Limbaugh and Glenn Beck?
> 
> Don't they support the cause?




Mebbe they were watching Game of Thrones, too???


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

paperview said:


> This thread of Steph's is such sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> How'd it werk out for ya?




Staph can't answer cuz she's still in DC. 




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

Hear the people in the back howling with laughter.

Snort, snort...


----------



## Plasmaball (May 17, 2014)

this is what self important internet warriors look like....failers


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RE: the OP
> 
> 
> Now, if those American Springer Spaniels could just decide which anthem is our national anthem:
> ...




Oh that is just perfect. 

Absolute loons. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 17, 2014)

I wonder if they REALLY think that wearing the US-American flag all over their bodies somehow makes them patriotic?






And OMG, look at all of those black people out there!!

And those Latinos, too!!

And OMG, the place was just crawling with Asians!!!


NOT.


Ok, there WAS one black guy: a DC cop who was kindly helping them to find their way.  lolz....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcABKVdh9-U
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funniest part of this is, just like here on the board, they have no frikken clue what Communism, Fasism and Marxism.

What is it wit some RWs that they didn't even get through 6th grade Civics class?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84qfizTSs40]Enraged Teanut Wonders Why No One Showed Up To Rally While Another Makes Excuses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I wonder if they REALLY think that wearing the US-American flag all over their bodies somehow makes them patriotic?



If a lib does it, its a sign of disrespect for the flag.

If $arah or the tee potties do it, its patriotic.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 17, 2014)

See guys, there were more people there-but they were trapped in the camps!!


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 17, 2014)

Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they REALLY think that wearing the US-American flag all over their bodies somehow makes them patriotic?
> ...



It was considered very disrespectful in the 60s and since then, I don't think the Flag Code has been changed.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?



Of course...run with that excuse.    Fear.


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?
> ...



I don't run from anything clown. I might walk but I won't run.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Of course you don't.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?
> ...



Yeah, that's how these silly little twerps "roll" - deep undercover. 

Fact is, adults hardly notice them and their little fake war games.


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about? War games? Nobody is playing war games unless you're a part of a cabinet SWAT team that's been militarized. USDA, EPA, NOAA, etc.


----------



## Plasmaball (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



that because you are fat?


----------



## whitehall (May 17, 2014)

There is no "Op-American Spring". The fear and pretend outrage on the left is based on a fantasy post by some nut case. The low information left is so desperate for good news that they slurp up this stuff like pablum. It beats talking about real issues while the Hussein administration is mired in scandal after scandal.


----------



## Machaut (May 17, 2014)

> Concept of Operations:
> 
> Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, idiots that are pissed off at "the man."
> 
> ...



I dislike Obama, Holder, Pelosi, Boehner, and all the rest, but this is truly the stupidest shit I've ever heard. Here's an alternative plan:

Phase 1 - Stop being a lazy bitch and go vote.

Phase 2 - Get your friends and family to stop being lazy bitches and go vote.

Phase 3 - People you like will then assume office and proceed to give you everything you want.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?



So in other words they were trying to provide amusement instead of a movement?  You retarded cave simians couldn't tie your shoelaces without help!!  I thought this was a comedy thread until I found out these people were supposedly serious.  I bet the OP feels stupid now.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


How'd the *Teabagger Spring* turn out for ya, Steph?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2014)

Machaut said:


> > Concept of Operations:
> >
> > Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, idiots are pissed off at "the man."
> >
> ...



'cept for #3 ... The R has never given RWs what they want. Just the opposite cuz the R is owned by the 1% and RW voters are working class. 

Imagine that. We have an entire political party that runs on the promise to keep their constituents poor and the damn fools vote for them.

Go figure.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > > Concept of Operations:
> ...



This is all contingent on the hope the R creates by promising to take away rights and benefits from their competitors.  You know. Anyone that is not white.


----------



## Machaut (May 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Machaut said:
> 
> 
> > > Concept of Operations:
> ...


I understand your point but disagree, at least partially. I think that the Republican Party has given its supporters what they want at least a few times; the problem is the absolutist, Veruca Salt mentality that has crept in, almost completely due to the Tea Party.

I generally support Tea Party candidates and am in favor of limited government, but it seems like every single time some bureaucratic agency is reined in, or wasteful spending is cut, or anything good at all is done, the general Tea Party response is "NOT GOOD ENOUGH, I WANT IT ALL NOW, WAAAH" and they proceed to turn against the very candidates they supported in the previous election. The goal posts keep getting moved.

Additionally, I must ask how the left is any different from the right in this regard. Both seem roughly equal in terms of failure to deliver upon campaign promises, watering down good bills and policies to the point of ineffectiveness, and outright screwing over their constituents.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2014)

Machaut said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Machaut said:
> ...



The very definition of politics.  Our system is inherently slow and a bottleneck as a result of this slowness.  The public in general has a limited grasp on the word process. They want everything right now and lack the fundamental understanding that things take time and it wont be perfect upon first implementation.


----------



## R.C. Christian (May 17, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not even close to fat. Try again. Tall and thin. I used to be fat but I ran it off because I like running. I ran for 20 years but not from fear.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

whitehall said:


> There is no "Op-American Spring". The fear and pretend outrage on the left is based on a fantasy post by some nut case. The low information left is so desperate for good news that they slurp up this stuff like pablum. It beats talking about real issues while the Hussein administration is mired in scandal after scandal.



Is that the talking point now?   "Just kidding!"


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Cool story, bro.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yepp, the nutters think that a Coup D'etat is constitutional.
> 
> Man, oh, man, oh, man.... their form of crazy is thicker than peanut butter in sub-zero temperatures.


Apparently, only if the new government is all Republican.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


I guess that's the Republican concession that they can't win an election??


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > There is no "Op-American Spring". The fear and pretend outrage on the left is based on a fantasy post by some nut case. The low information left is so desperate for good news that they slurp up this stuff like pablum. It beats talking about real issues while the Hussein administration is mired in scandal after scandal.
> ...




It was a great bluff, practical joke, or a miserable failure.  Maybe all three rolled up into one.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 17, 2014)

My understanding is that the event was not a total loss. They had enough people for four bridge games.....


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2014)

The Capital Police must have been laughing their asses off.


----------



## Spoonman (May 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



lets see what kind of media coverage this gets and what momentum builds from it.  I hope its a hit


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 18, 2014)

Pride is going to destroy this nation. And it's on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

whitehall said:


> There is no "Op-American Spring". The fear and pretend outrage on the left is based on a fantasy post by some nut case. The low information left is so desperate for good news that they slurp up this stuff like pablum. It beats talking about real issues while the Hussein administration is mired in scandal after scandal.




Uhuh....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Machaut said:


> > Concept of Operations:
> >
> > Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, idiots that are pissed off at "the man."
> >
> ...




DuPrez and Lully agree with you!!!! Gesualdo and Monteverdi, too!!!

(That can be our in joke for now)


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Smart patriots don't end up at scheduled events to have their face placed on a no fly list or a fusion center database. We leave that to the OWS clowns who were dissected by the pentagram's technocratic storm troops.  What better way to have your family put on list when this stupid country fails than to show up at event like this?
> ...




I somehow doubt that....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

bodecea said:


> The Capital Police must have been laughing their asses off.




They were sanguine and positive about it: surely they got overtime for the expected overflow crowd!!


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...



Shows once again that Elections an democracy means nothing to the teahadist. But a bunch of depends wearing bitter old white christians with  IQ's somewhere in the mid 40's now that's cool to you


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

Warning: humor alert!!  humor alert!!


Onion News, 18 May 2014


"In related news, many of the tens of tens of people who appeared in Washington D.C. to protest the Obama administration and  the leadership of congress have come down with an unexplainable Staphococcus infection. Local hospitals are reporting a sizeable surge of patients at their emergency rooms; most of those emergency room partients are not covered by health care, because they refused to enroll for Obamacare.


It's a problem, said Studly Seemore head of Washington General.  'We are considering charging the full amount of $2000 per visit and if they can't pay, we may have to throw them into a re-education camp. Either that, or a FEMA death camp.".


/humor alert!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

I do want to make a serious note about this, with a respectful reference to  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], who often has some very insightful commentary and is at least willing to listen to all sides.  Kudos to him.

Like you, Spoonman, I agree that protest is often a good thing and vital to our society.

I have no problem in the world that those people wanted to protest.  I don't even have a problem with their reason for why.  That's their business and real democracy demands that we allow a lot of our fellow citizens, and don't forget, those people who would like to try to remove the upper echelons of our goverment in a way that is clearly unconstitutional - they are _still_ our fellow citizens.  I still think more of them then they probably think of people they consider to be from the other side.

But when it comes to this totally batshit crazy projection of 10-30 million people showing up, I can only have scorn for such people who say such shit.

First, the thing was announced not just yesterday, but rather, 6 months ago.  The event event had a guy in charge of coordination. They had 6 months to check in and see how things were shaping up.

Approximately 2 million people showed up for President Obama's first inauguration in 2009 and the city was essentially paralyzed. Hotels and motels within more than a 100 mile radius of DC were sold out LONG before the Inauguration, restaurants ordered much more food, the highways were packed, gas stations ordered more gas, the works. And those details were being reported in the local and national media.

The one-million march on Washington a number of years back had the same effect. And there, indeed, about 1 million (actually, a little more than 1 million) men showed up.

*Facit:* DC can barely handle 2 million demonstrators of any kind, the inauguration of 2009 stretched DC to it's absolute limit. And 30 million is physically impossible for the city to handle, it is just not big enough. There is not enough space, not enough parking spaces, not enough hotels, not enough food, not enough petrol, not even enough porta-potties to accomodate that many people.

Had it been that that many people were on their way to Washington, the local and national media would have reported it. Believe you me, hotels LIKE to be booked-up, gas stations like to do more business than they can handle, restaurants are thrilled at the hope of making 10X the normal profit, or more.

If the group that planned this protest action had really been a serious group, they would have made sign-up lists and updated those lists, so as to have a really accurate estimate of who was coming.

Plus, it is always better to underestimate turnout than to overestimate it. Because when more people show up than you estimated, it is viewed as a feather in one's cap.

So, the fact that they were still claiming - even up  until Friday, that 10 to 30 MILLION were showing up, when in reality maybe a couple of hundred were there, is embarrassing for the organizers and earns them scorn.

And finally, going to Washington with the declared intention of holding a "tribunal" to oust the President, the Vice President, the AG and leaders in Congress just because a group disagrees with what they are doing is stupidity at best and sedition/treason at worst. Those people are in no way empowered to hold any kind of tribunal - this right is not granted them under the US Constitution, but I thought these guys were claiming the Constitution as their guide. So, what gives?

So, they earn my scorn, not for their political views, but for their terrible organization, their ridiculous claims and their belief in a magic that allows them to somehow have a coup d'etat.  

Crazy, crazy, crazy. Just batshit crazy.

The very fact that they could freely come and go and say this ridiculous kind of shit with impunity tells me that our Republic based on Democratic principles is just as strong as ever. Where were Obama's "thugs"? Why weren't these treaonists jailed? Why, because of the 1st amendment!

They wanna throw our politicians out? Fine. There's a way to do that. It's called "elections", which, as you know, happens to be a specialty of mine. 

best to you,

Stat


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2014)

They were obviously afraid of Obama, you know how he can be


----------



## paperview (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

paperview said:


>







it should be noted that the festivities are continuing today!! I believe they said they would be there the entire weekend.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2014)

I blame the liberal lame stream media

It s obvious they are covering up the 30 million people rampaging Washington as we speak


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> I blame the liberal lame stream media
> 
> It s obvious they are covering up the 30 million people rampaging Washington as we speak




Indubitably.


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



CNN should cover it and name it :The Party Of Uneducated Christian White People March On Washington to take  back their government . They could even come up with some theme music


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2014)

America doesn't need a spring.  It needs a cataclysm.


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I do want to make a serious note about this, with a respectful reference to  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], who often has some very insightful commentary and is at least willing to listen to all sides.  Kudos to him.
> 
> Like you, Spoonman, I agree that protest is often a good thing and vital to our society.
> 
> ...



here's how I look at it.  of course 10 - 30 million was a ridiculous claim.   but if they claimed 500 they would have gotten no media attention at all.  what they managed to do was draw national attention and coverage to themselves and their message.  this article is also posted on and commented on on every board I post on.  So for free, they got their message out.  now we'll have to see where they can go with it.


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> America doesn't need a spring.  It needs a cataclysm.



An with the demographic shift, it's coming for your ilk


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I do want to make a serious note about this, with a respectful reference to  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], who often has some very insightful commentary and is at least willing to listen to all sides.  Kudos to him.
> ...



Yep they drew attention to themselves: The  bitter old white christian clown posse.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Then they slunk back to their sorry sad existence, tail between their legs, to plot the next overthrow. 

The joke they didn't get was that "10-30 million". 

They didn't have the sense to know it really would be "10" and that they were the punchline.


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


then we had OWS who spent half a year of their lives living in tents,  took weekly does of pepper spray and clubbings and the rich still got richer.    how effective


----------



## guno (May 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



Their new theme song


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I do want to make a serious note about this, with a respectful reference to  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], who often has some very insightful commentary and is at least willing to listen to all sides.  Kudos to him.
> ...



The message they got out is that Conservatives are crazy and should be institutionalized. But hey, they got that message out for free, so it's all good, right?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I do want to make a serious note about this, with a respectful reference to  [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION], who often has some very insightful commentary and is at least willing to listen to all sides.  Kudos to him.
> ...



Here is how I look at it.  Now everyone is laughing at them for being stupid.  That fact has been freely publicised and now they look like losers.  The funny thing is no one took them seriously anyway so now they are even more of a laughing stock.  They harmed their cause because no one wants to be associated with a loser. By the time they get 500 people the POTUS will be the former POTUS and enjoying his retirement on their dime.


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



lol  OWS


----------



## Dot Com (May 18, 2014)

paperview said:


>


----------



## Camp (May 18, 2014)

They should have hired a live band and some dancers. Maybe that Nugent fella and some teen-age cheerleaders from a local high school. Just an idea for next time.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 18, 2014)

Camp said:


> They should have hired a live band and some dancers. Maybe that Nugent fella and some teen-age cheerleaders from a local high school. Just an idea for next time.


No, they wouldn't pass the dress code, so they will just be left with Ann Coulter. Eww!


----------



## SAYIT (May 18, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Back in the day they used to run dossiers on communist filth like the ones posting in this thread. We could probably use some more FEMA camps for Jew No and his crew. I volunteer to be commandant. *Arbeit Macht Frei* comrades.




Is anyone surprised that the Nazi would know and use such a term here? 
That he volunteers to serve as commandant at "camps" for Jews? 
Me neither.
Just in case some are unaware of the R.C. "Christian" reference in German:
"Arbeit macht frei" is a German phrase meaning "work makes (you) free". The slogan is known for having been placed over the entrances to a number of Nazi concentration camps during World War II, including most infamously Auschwitz.


----------



## bodecea (May 18, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> America doesn't need a spring.  It needs a cataclysm.



10-100 people not a cataclysm makes.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > America doesn't need a spring.  It needs a cataclysm.
> ...





Oh look, it's the racist little shit's favorite (only) theme...


... 


You two idiots deserve each other.


----------



## Spoonman (May 18, 2014)

guno said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > America doesn't need a spring.  It needs a cataclysm.
> ...



the demographic shift doesn't have the money or the power.   they are placated with trinkets and beads.  they will never be a formidable force.


----------



## SteadyMercury (May 18, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I don't run from anything clown. I might walk but I won't run.


Lol this is the thread that just keep on giving. A failed call to arms, a hilarious cliche internet tough guy routine, etc. good shit


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



At this point they look even more foolish than OWS. It least OWS had enough people to fill a bus.


----------



## Dot Com (May 18, 2014)

Where is Stephanie?


----------



## manifold (May 20, 2014)

Hey, cut them a little slack. If they all went to DC as planned, who would've been there to protect Cliven Bundy?


----------



## hazlnut (May 20, 2014)

Great piece on the fringe right day that turned to shit.

Big nutball day in D.C.: Maddow mocks Bundyesque Operation American Spring


----------



## Sallow (May 20, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Baahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha

And um...

HA!


----------



## Plasmaball (May 20, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Where is Stephanie?



off doing her usual thing of doing exactly what she is crying about what she thinks the left is doing. 

Lets roll!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (May 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm busy that day.
> ...



I am not disappointed in the least.   Because the moment we start in with an uprising of such a magnitude as to take our eyes off of China and Russia they are going to blindside us and we won't know what hit us.  It is very bad idea to be fighting it out like this while our enemies are looking on.  I will take all the time I can get.


----------



## Dot Com (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Mustang (May 21, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Where is Stephanie?



In a FEMA camp maybe?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 21, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Where was the GOP leadership?  Where was Limbaugh and Glenn Beck?
> 
> Don't they support the cause?



Dont know about Limbaugh, but Beck was on the record before and telling people not to associate with this group. And says if he had heard about the event earlier he would have opposed it earlier.


----------



## guno (May 21, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 21, 2014)

Has the revolution started yet? Wait up a little. My camouflage clothes are still at the laundry.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

lol...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2014)

duplicate post


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> >



Edited to try again -

Gonna need a couple dozen fake votes and phony "investigations" to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2014)

Dot Com said:


>



We should all chip in and send industrial size tubes to Staph and the other lame ass fools. 

Naw, never mind. I don't care and they don't need to sit down anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...





Yeah, let's roll with that!!!


----------



## Plasmaball (May 21, 2014)

she never cameback.....Guess she only rolled to the fridge


----------



## Grandma (May 21, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the GOP leadership?  Where was Limbaugh and Glenn Beck?
> ...



If it's truly a grassroots movement, that is to say that IF IT IS NOT FUNDED BY THE KOCHS, it will not be endorsed or advertised by the usual rightwing blob..


----------



## guno (May 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



How  did it go steph?


----------



## guno (May 24, 2014)

Let's roll!!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=48060]guno[/MENTION] for sending me here lmao.

Thats SOO Staph!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)

"Let's roll!!!!"



Yeeeeeeehaaaaw!!!!


----------



## J.E.D (Jun 23, 2014)

So, how did it go, Staph?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## J.E.D (Jun 23, 2014)

A little anticlimactic perhaps?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2014)

She was hit so hard after the fallout she had to move in with Shootshitters and Crusader Flank...


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

This forum should start up a 'hall-of-fame' area and this thread can be the first inductee.


----------



## J.E.D (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## J.E.D (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Jun 29, 2014)

:d


----------



## guno (Jun 29, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> :d


----------



## guno (Jun 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> and seeing all the responses it's no wonder we are being taken over by Fascist dictating Government
> 
> 
> This country will be bow on their knees with out a whimper
> ...



Trailer dwellers unite! you have nothing to lose except your spot in the trailer park, Let's roll!!


----------



## guno (Jun 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...




"Concept of Operations:  

Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, patriots who will assemble in a non-violent, physically unarmed (Spiritually/Constitutionally armed), display of unswerving loyalty to the US Constitution and against the incumbent government leadership, in Washington, D.C., with the mission to bring down the existing leadership. Go full-bore, no looking back, steadfast in the mission.

Phase 2 - One million or more of the assembled 10 million must be prepared to stay in D.C. as long as it takes to see Obama, Biden, Reid, McConnell, Boehner, Pelosi, and Attorney General Holder removed from office. The senior republican in the US House of Representatives will become Speaker of the House and the US House of Representatives will elect a temporary President and Vice President of the United States. The U.S. Senate will take action to elect a new majority and minority leader.
As required, the U.S. Congress will execute appropriate legislation to convene new elections or U.S. States will appoint replacements for positions vacated consistent with established constitutional requirements.

Phase 3  Those with the "principles" of a West, Cruz, Dr. Ben Carson, Lee, DeMint, Paul, Gov Walker, Sessions, Gowdy, Jordan, will comprise a tribunal and assume positions of authority to convene investigations, recommend appropriate charges against politicians and government employees to the new U.S. Attorney General appointed by the new President."


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 29, 2014)

Reminds me ... what ever happened to the crook in Nevada? What's his name - Bundy. 

His "freedom fighters" had to go home to get their welfare checks and pick up the food stamps but what now? Did they go back to stand up against that mean ole government?


----------



## J.E.D (Jun 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Reminds me ... what ever happened to the crook in Nevada? What's his name - Bundy.
> 
> His "freedom fighters" had to go home to get their welfare checks and pick up the food stamps but what now? Did they go back to stand up against that mean ole government?



I think that after that guy and his wife who were at the Bundy ranch, being all anti-govt and shit, went out and killed those two cops and a guy at Walmart, the irresponsible conservative media stopped giving him a stage.


----------



## guno (Jul 20, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Are we rolling yet???


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 20, 2014)

oh guano go whine about some Christians, xenophobes or something


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2014)

Great necro, Guno!!!


----------



## guno (Jul 20, 2014)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 20, 2014)

For some reason this shit never gets old.



Stephanie said:


> *Lets Roll people* before it's too late
> pass this around


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 20, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy:

 "If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."

Lucky for Stephanie, no one really takes her seriously.


----------



## guno (Jul 22, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



Looks like Krispy cream day at the trailer park


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 22, 2014)

Let;s Roll.....


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 22, 2014)

Step, can we come up with some secret code?  I have always wanted to be part of some secret society.....Give me the signal


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 23, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


>



LOL. Perfect!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

OMG...I can't believe this is the first time I have seen this thread.  


*Let's Roll*


Bwahahahahahaha

Looney ass Teapers


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

[MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION]

can't believe you just found this thread.

This one is a gem, a pearl of exquisite beauty.

I visit it every now and then just to soak up some of it's magical wonder.


Let's roll!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 23, 2014)

ANTI-SCIENCE
THIRD WORLD INFRASTRUCTURE
THIRD WORLD EDUCATION

FUCK YOUR aMERICAN SPRING IN THE ASS!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

It is still making me laugh!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 23, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Sedition, conduct or speech inciting people to rebel against the authority of a state or monarch.

18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy

If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, *they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.*

Ooh, I'm telling!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Nutz said:


> It is still making me laugh!




I am too!!


"Behold, I bring you 30 millio...."


"Uh, behold, I bring you 10 millio...."



"Uh, wait a minute, behold, I bring you 1 millio...."


"Rats! Behold, I bring you 500 thou...."


"Well, shit! Behold, I bring you 100 thous...."


"Well, fuck me on a lathe machine$$/§%""%&"%"%"!!!  Ok, behold, I bring you 50 thous..."


*(Hey, can we get another press speaker for this shit?!?!?)*

Ok:

"Behold, I bring you 10 thous...."


"Oh, no, sorry, I bring you 1 thousand...."


"Ooops, ok.... whew:


I bring you many *tens* of patriots!!!"


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 23, 2014)

This thread is giant commie circle jerk!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

LET'S ROLL...

I wasn't able to read the entire thread last night...too much laughter.  I am going to try today.  I've got to make sure this thread never dies!


----------



## whitehall (Jul 23, 2014)

You are going to see a lot of this stuff around. It's not news but note the word American spelled without a capital letter by the left wing poster. As usual the radical left sets the standards for anti-government criminal behavior with heroes like the unrepentant domestic terrorists Bill Ayers and Bernadine Dohrn.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2014)

We need an update [MENTION=1668]Stephanie[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

Stop!  I gotta get some work done...every time a new post from this thread pops up...I have to look!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, [MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION], I won't call you to this thread anymore, I promise!!!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ok, [MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION], I won't call you to this thread anymore, I promise!!!



 [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]  No, no...please do call me.  I just need to get something done today...this thread distracts me.  It is too hilariously funny

 




OMG   Still laughing.
Now I get all of your let's roll comments to staph.  I thought you were being a 9/11 Asshole. 







Let's Roll!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 23, 2014)

A real American spring would be
-More investing in our infrastructure
-More science
-More r&d investments
-Stronger and better science institutions
-A larger MIDDLE CLASS!
-Better pay for the worker that kills themselves to make the product!

This country would lead the world once again!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> A real American spring would be
> -More investing in our infrastructure
> -More science
> -More r&d investments
> ...





YEPP.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 23, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> This thread is giant commie circle jerk!



And your girl Stephanie started it!  You must be proud!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 23, 2014)

Love this thread!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ok,  [MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION], I won't call you to this thread anymore, I promise!!!
> ...




You see, CONTEXT IS EVERYTHING!!!


Now, get back to work, [MENTION=47651]Nutz[/MENTION]!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Love this thread!!!!!




It is the gift that keep giving!


----------



## manifold (Jul 23, 2014)

Epic Thread!


But likely to get moved and/or locked if you big meanies keep up with the teasing and such.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

we are such meeeeanies!!!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

Actually, they should make this thread a sticky as an example of teaper lunacy and nonsense threads.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Steph, I can't find any ammo.....You got any ideas....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2014)

*Let's roll!!!*


----------



## Nutz (Jul 23, 2014)

This is like porn for rational people!


----------



## guno (Jul 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Let's roll!!!*


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................................   Staph seems to be missing in action. Wonder if things got to hot for her and the other fruitloops?


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Needed a good laugh



LET'S ROLL


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 24, 2014)

*Come on people... LET'S ROLL!*


----------



## hazlnut (Jul 24, 2014)

This is an example of shit, instead of -  get off the pot.

Shit and still shitting, Steph.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Where is staph...I haven't seen her around in awhile.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 24, 2014)

steadymercury said:


> *come on people... Let's roll!*



lol


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 24, 2014)

> Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as *ten million*, patriots who will assemble in a non-violent, physically unarmed (Spiritually/Constitutionally armed), display of unswerving loyalty to the US Constitution and against the incumbent government leadership, in Washington, D.C., with the mission to bring down the existing leadership. Go full-bore, no looking back, steadfast in the mission.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2014)

wow, this turned into a left wing hate circle jerk

I can fweeeeel the love

what haters. carry on if it make's your life happier..


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> wow, this turned into a left wing hate circle jerk
> 
> I can fweeeeel the love
> 
> what haters. carry on if it make's your life happier..



Ohh...I thought you were one of those 2 still sitting on the National Mall demanding Obama and his regime leave office. 

 


10 million.  bwahahahahah hahahahhah



I am giving you rep, just for this thread.  Thank you Stephanie...let's roll!!!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> wow, this turned into a left wing hate circle jerk
> 
> I can fweeeeel the love
> 
> what haters. carry on if it make's your life happier..



From the OP



> Government is not the target, it is sound; corrupt and criminal leadership must be removed.
> Those in power will not hesitate to use force against unarmed patriots exercising their constitutional rights.
> *Patriots may be killed, wounded, incarcerated.*
> There is no hope given todays technology of secrecy for the effort nor do we want it secret.



Shut up complaining about feeling the love when you post crap like this AND believe it you nut bar


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2014)

take a break, here's some entertainment for ya all






all that haten can't be good for you


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> take a break, here's some entertainment for ya all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deceleration Alert!!!

Deceleration Alert!!!


 [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 24, 2014)

roflmao


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 24, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> steadymercury said:
> 
> 
> > *come on people... Let's roll!*
> ...



They must have SUV's as they can't roll without roads. They surely don't want to pay taxes for them.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> take a break, here's some entertainment for ya all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"Let's roll,"_ Steph!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > take a break, here's some entertainment for ya all
> ...



Hmmm, I always pictured Stephanie as a little more feminine than that!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




With or without all that "haten"?  Or was that "gluten"??? Hmmmmmm....... I think we're on to something, here....


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I think that is her on the right.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2014)

sheesh, you people can hate for days on end

what? you don't have a happy life or something? 

nothing to be proud of that's for sure


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> sheesh, you people can hate for days on end
> 
> what? you don't have a happy life or something?
> 
> nothing to be proud of that's for sure



I have to admit, Stephanie.  You are being a good sport.  

You've moved up a notch!  Let's roll!


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That's not her in the tutu?? Regardless, that is no doubt her celebrating with her family.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 24, 2014)

go go go man oh man.... to frikken funny, pretty sad but still funny


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> go go go man oh man.... to frikken funny, pretty sad but still funny



I like how you put 4 cheerleaders in your post. Just think, 29,999,996 more of them and you can invade Washington.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > go go go man oh man.... to frikken funny, pretty sad but still funny
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 24, 2014)

JimH52 said:


> Steph, I can't find any ammo.....You got any ideas....



Watch it there fella ... She'll throw a block of gumt cheese atcha. 

BTW, [MENTION=1668]Stephanie[/MENTION] 



> Lets Roll people before it's too late



Did you? Huh? 

Did you "roll"?

Were you one of the dozen or so idiots photographed standing around with their thumbs up their butts?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 24, 2014)

Faun said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Naw ... she wears a lot more clothes than that up there in the frozen north.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Nutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



What does TemplarKormac have to do with this?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 24, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I know - I thought exactly the same thing.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 4, 2014)

American Spring!


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 4, 2014)

fail


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, we had a rest, no American Summer. How about an American Fall, Staph? Surely you could get 50 million, er, 50, to roll?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 4, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, we had a rest, no American Summer. How about an American Fall, Staph? Surely you could get 50 million, er, 50, to roll?



...before it's 'too late.'


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 4, 2014)

*LET'S ROLL PEOPLE!*


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Staph, this is the thread with the most fun in it on the board. You should get a special humor award for it


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 5, 2014)

amazing how long you people can go on hating

you all must be proud of it.  wear like some badge that says (look at me I'm a small person) I can hate for life


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> amazing how long you people can go on hating
> 
> you all must be proud of it.  wear like some badge that says (look at me I'm a small person) I can hate for life



*"Let's roll,"* Steph! Before it's too late!!!!!


----------



## Nutz (Aug 5, 2014)

Let's ROLL!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 5, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> amazing how long you people can go on hating



Nobody is hating.

Mocking and hating are two different things. You said something insanely stupid, and it gets mocked.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 5, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > amazing how long you people can go on hating
> ...



  WHen does she not say something inanely stupid?

Let's Roll!

  Teapers are pathetic.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 5, 2014)

American Spring!  What an awesome event that was!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 5, 2014)

LET'S ROLL!


----------



## Nutz (Aug 5, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> Hey Staph, this is the thread with the most fun in it on the board. You should get a special humor award for it



She also deserves a good sport award!  I think she is ridiculously pathetic, but most members would have been crying at this point. 

  to steph!  You get a brownie point. 


LET'S ROLL!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 5, 2014)

bodecea said:


> American Spring!  What an awesome event that was!



Sort of a cross between Burning Man, Sharknado and the Producers. 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiryTUCtLNA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiryTUCtLNA[/ame]

The gay corollary of Godwin's law.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 8, 2014)

sure are a lot of hate filled liberfools in this thread.


----------



## Nutz (Aug 8, 2014)

Let's Roll...wait, it is a Teaper movement.  Black people aren't invited.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

bodecea said:


> American Spring!  What an awesome event that was!


And not just for the 50 dumbest Conservatives in America who were actually stupid enough to go, but for the other 29,999,950 who sat back and laughed at them for getting punked.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 8, 2014)

So what was the rally like Staphanie. All 23 of you.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the American Autumn!   Let's Roll!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 9, 2014)

You just have to love these people...they could probably go forever

full of warm fuzzies for others.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> You just have to love these people...they could probably go forever
> 
> full of warm fuzzies for others.


So tell us what went wrong? Why did so few "patriots" show up when between 10 million and 30 million were expected?


----------



## Nutz (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's Roll!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > You just have to love these people...they could probably go forever
> ...




Uh, they didn't want to miss American Idol or something like that.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess all that violence and rioting put them back in hate mode and here they are

just tolerant warm loving people aren't they? 

just sad


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I guess all that violence and rioting put them back in hate mode and here they are
> 
> just tolerant warm loving people aren't they?
> 
> just sad





Exactly to whom are you referring, "Let's Roll"-Stephanie?  Just who are these "tolerant warm loving people", Stephanie?


I bet you are way too much of a fat coward to actually say it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it open season yet, or do we still need to use spotlights?

Thanks

-Geaux


----------



## guno (Aug 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I guess all that violence and rioting put them back in hate mode and here they are
> 
> just tolerant warm loving people aren't they?
> 
> just sad



Steph, is your trailer park caravan ready to roil?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 17, 2014)

LOL, as soon as I saw the phrase "unarmed and non-violent" in the OP, there was no chance that this could work. VIOLENCE.... DEATH.... BLOOD IN THE STREETS are the only ways that this country is going to be fixed. That's why I have no use for the Tea Party..... they're unwilling to put their lives on the line for what they believe in, unlike groups like the New Black Panther Party on the other side, which I have no doubt are willing to use violence and death for further their ideology.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

I think this thread should live forevuh.


----------



## Plasmaball (Aug 17, 2014)

its right up there with the T running for president.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> its right up there with the T running for president.




I read that thread and busted a gut over it.


----------



## J.E.D (Aug 17, 2014)

Fail


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 17, 2014)

Hell, this thread has turned so many ways I cannot even remember what the point was?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > its right up there with the T running for president.
> ...



Please....link to it. I think I missed it.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2014)

You didn't bust a gut, probably a beer belly 

Now time for intermission and some more entertainment for you all..all that hate you need to laugh every now and then....enjoy








all that chicken shit in this thread,  the chicken does the: chicken shit fever...


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 17, 2014)

Anathema said:


> LOL, as soon as I saw the phrase "unarmed and non-violent" in the OP, there was no chance that this could work. VIOLENCE.... DEATH.... BLOOD IN THE STREETS are the only ways that this country is going to be fixed. That's why I have no use for the Tea Party..... they're unwilling to put their lives on the line for what they believe in, unlike groups like the New Black Panther Party on the other side, which I have no doubt are willing to use violence and death for further their ideology.



You could always fire the first shot for freedom and get others motivated. Otherwise, you're just being unarmed and non violent like the ones you criticize.


----------



## Inevitable (Aug 17, 2014)

American spring? What it's that some play on Islamic spring?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 17, 2014)

Inevitable said:


> American spring? What it's that some play on Islamic spring?


No, a grouping of right-wingers pretending to be a bi-partisan movement, that just happens to be politically biased to the point that it only targets Democrats (and possibly Republicans) that right-wingers don't like. 

If it was a real 'American Spring', it wouldn't just be calling for all the high profile Democrats to be removed, but all the high profile Republicans as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> > American spring? What it's that some play on Islamic spring?
> ...



removing all the ENTRENCHED career politicians (because they have been corrupted from being there so long) and that would be from both parties is fine with me. then we set term limits and start over

but that isn't what anyone in this thread would know about..dumping on others is their game...It was posted in January, so that should tell you a lot about the people here


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Inevitable said:
> ...



Let's ROLL, Stephanie!


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 17, 2014)

where is rw lunch lady


----------



## guno (Aug 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



He look Steph is rolling!!!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 17, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> but that isn't what anyone in this thread would know about..dumping on others is their game...It was posted in January, so that should tell you a lot about the people here


Others? I'm pretty sure everyone is enjoying dumping on you. You started a thread about millions of people marching on Washington, complete with "let's roll people!" battle cry, that not only you didn't lift a finger to actually participate in it managed a couple dozen people .

That is dump-worthy well into 2018 according to all known dumping protocols.

So one more time Steph... LET'S ROLL!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 18, 2014)

In fact I think it is your defining moment, it is like that one kid saying "I see dead people" or Brando screaming "Stella" or maybe even Clark Gable's frankly I don't give a damn.

Forever Stephanie = Let's Roll people


----------



## Inevitable (Aug 18, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Inevitable said:
> 
> 
> > American spring? What it's that some play on Islamic spring?
> ...


I think it's a play on the Arab spring. Either way it was a joke.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife makes really awesome SPRING ROLLS. 

Do I win a prize?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 18, 2014)

Anathema said:


> LOL, as soon as I saw the phrase "unarmed and non-violent" in the OP, there was no chance that this could work. VIOLENCE.... DEATH.... BLOOD IN THE STREETS are the only ways that this country is going to be fixed. That's why I have no use for the Tea Party..... they're unwilling to put their lives on the line for what they believe in, unlike groups like the New Black Panther Party on the other side, which I have no doubt are willing to use violence and death for further their ideology.



So then you HAVE use for the New Black Pansies ?


----------



## guno (Aug 19, 2014)

They must of gotten word that steph and the crispy cream truck wasn't going to be there

Operation American Spring falls flat: 'This is very disappointing,' Texan says - Washington Times


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 25, 2014)

guno said:


> They must of gotten word that steph and the crispy cream truck wasn't going to be there
> 
> Operation American Spring falls flat: 'This is very disappointing,' Texan says - Washington Times



I suspect staffy isn't the only RW who is trying hard to forget this fiasco.

Romney was not a good governor so why would he be a good president Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

So, what's next on the Nutter's Agenda?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2014)

15 pages of raw hate

You ever thought you'd see something like this from your fellow countrymen and women? 

sad


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2014)

"Let's roll", Stephanie!!!


Yeeeehaw!


----------



## guno (Aug 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Let's roll", Stephanie!!!
> 
> 
> Yeeeehaw!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> 15 pages of raw hate
> 
> You ever thought you'd see something like this from your fellow countrymen and women?
> 
> sad


When you started this thread, were you so mind-numbingly delusional that you actually believed that the American people would 'rise up' and just 'throwout' a lawfully elected president, that the American people were truly that ignorant and harbored that much contempt for the Constitution and the rule of law.


If your answer is 'yes' then you clearly deserve the ridicule and mocking you've sustained in this thread, as you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## guno (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> 15 pages of raw hate
> 
> You ever thought you'd see something like this from your fellow countrymen and women?
> 
> sad


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > 15 pages of raw hate
> ...



blah blah blah, have you seen this post of yours. talk about a nasty ass blowhard
all of you go kick your dogs or kids or whatever you need to let all that hate out of ya


----------



## guno (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 25, 2014)

nothing any of you think about me keeps me awake at night.

but what I do feel IS PITY for most you. sad sad little people

now carry on a haten that's seems to make you the happiest.


----------



## guno (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> nothing any of you think about me keeps me awake at night.
> 
> but what I do feel IS PITY for most you. sad sad little people
> 
> now carry on a haten that's seems to make you the happiest.




hate? no. Much laughter?? yes!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 25, 2014)

Perhaps Staph can get PC to write 5 pages of pointless blather for her, and take off some of the heat. When one opens one mouth really wide and plants both feet in it, you cannot expect to be let off easily.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 25, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> nothing any of you think about me keeps me awake at night.


And yet you keep returning to this thread.

LET'S ROLL PEOPLE!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## guno (Aug 29, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...




Just checking in, is it time to roll yet?


----------



## guno (Sep 11, 2014)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


----------



## haissem123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


the present government structure is broken. it's too easy to bribe or threaten those few signing or making laws into doing what the few with power ie money want them to do. so, let's start with that kind of reform. I know you all can't see a way out of this structure but if you don't find one nothing will ever get better or change. same cycle as rome same government power structure same corruption coersion.


----------



## guno (Dec 8, 2014)

haissem123 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...




just checking in to see if they are rolling yet


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Uhm, er, ääähm, they may roll next years. All five of them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2014)

Rollin', rollin', rollin' ... *"Let's roll,"* Steph!!


----------



## SaltyNutz (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Rollin', rollin', rollin' ... *"Let's roll,"* Steph!!


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)

liberal circle jerks jacking off all over each other

pretty icky and sticky


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> liberal circle jerks jacking off all over each other
> 
> pretty icky and sticky



are your ready to roll steph


----------



## whitehall (Dec 10, 2014)

Democrats lost big in the mid terms....MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Democrats lost big in the mid terms....MISSION ACCOMPLISHED




that's why they had to dig up an old thread. They needed to get their hate on. poor wittle babies. You have to wonder if they're are born with so much hate in them or they acquire it from hanging out with other haters.

beats the hell out of me but it's barf worthy


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2014)

J.E.D said:


>


I hope her 'little accident' didn't keep Steph from going to D.C.


----------



## Boatswain2PA (Dec 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Democrats lost big in the mid terms....MISSION ACCOMPLISHED



Unfortunately its not mission accomplished if you look at the omnibus bill that the house leadership is pushing that would fund the government (minus DHS) through FY15.  

The Repubs are blowing it already.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats lost big in the mid terms....MISSION ACCOMPLISHED
> ...


You keep tellin' yourself that. Whatever makes you feel better. In the meantime ... keep on rollin', Steph!


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> liberal circle jerks jacking off all over each other
> 
> pretty icky and sticky




Yeah, that sticky wicky stuff you like in your trailer park asparagus cookies, snookums!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Boatswain2PA said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats lost big in the mid terms....MISSION ACCOMPLISHED
> ...




Well, we already know that those elephants are - en masse - batshit crazy. So, should this surprise anyone that they are trying to effectively shut down the ebbil ebbil gubbermint?


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


>


thats racist Steph. I thought you were black?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)

Here goes all your haten. down the shitter









Have blessed lives IF that is possible


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Here goes all your haten. down the shitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"haten"


Uh, ok....


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes all your haten. down the shitter
> ...




that's trailer parkese


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Here goes all your haten. down the shitter
> ...



yep I said HATEN because I knew you would jump right in and PROVE my point
you people are so predictable. you should feel like fools but you have to have some honor and pride in order to feel anything


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Stephanie (Dec 10, 2014)

guno said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



how do you type one handed? 


Your hand needs a shave probably your teeth and tongue too


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 10, 2014)

The same 20 people goin' to get together this year Stephie? 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## J.E.D (Dec 10, 2014)

Derp


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)

[QUOTE="Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around


"Stephanie, post: 8448686, member: 1668"]Lets Roll people before it's too late
pass this around

SNIP:

Posted by Harry Riley on December 20, 2013 at 9:19pm in American Spring
View Discussions
OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING

(Please add the above title and some or all data from below to your FB, Twitter, Blog, Email list)


TO: Patriots (black, white, red, yellow, brown, male, female, civilian, military, truckers, bikers, militias, veterans, old, young, every American that loves freedom and liberty)



Mission: Restoration of Constitutional government, rule of law, freedom, liberty "of the people, for the people, by the people" from despotic and tyrannical federal leadership.



Assumptions:
Millions of Americans will participate.
American veterans and patriots are energized to end the tyranny, lawlessness, and shredding of the US Constitution.

Government is not the target, it is sound;* corrupt and criminal leadership must be removed.*
Those in power will not hesitate to use force against unarmed patriots exercising their constitutional rights.
Patriots may be killed, wounded, incarcerated.
There is no hope given todays technology of secrecy for the effort nor do we want it secret.



Concept of Operations:

Phase 1 - Field millions, as many as ten million, patriots who will assemble in a non-violent, physically unarmed (Spiritually/Constitutionally armed), display of unswerving loyalty to the US Constitution and against the incumbent government leadership, in Washington, D.C., with the mission to bring down the existing leadership. Go full-bore, no looking back, steadfast in the mission.

Phase 2 - One million or more of the assembled 10 million must be prepared to stay in D.C. as long as it takes to see Obama, Biden, Reid, McConnell, Boehner, Pelosi, and Attorney General Holder removed from office. The senior republican in the US House of Representatives will become Speaker of the House and the US House of Representatives will elect a temporary President and Vice President of the United States. The U.S. Senate will take action to elect a new majority and minority leader.
As required, the U.S. Congress will execute appropriate legislation to convene new elections or U.S. States will appoint replacements for positions vacated consistent with established constitutional requirements.

Phase 3  Those with the "principles" of a West, Cruz, Dr. Ben Carson, Lee, DeMint, Paul, Gov Walker, Sessions, Gowdy, Jordan, will comprise a tribunal and assume positions of authority to convene investigations, recommend appropriate charges against politicians and government employees to the new U.S. Attorney General appointed by the new President.


*All actions in Phase 2 & 3 will be consistent with the U.S. Constitution.


Date of Operation:  OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING  Beginning Of Tyranny Housecleaning, May 16, 2014, completion to be determined

We are past the point of no return, thus must move forward with an effort to save our nation, as there is no other choice.  We are asking, pleading with you, and any others that have resources, national voices, email lists, blogs, FB, Twitter, to call for a non-violent American Spring May 16 2014  in Washington D.C.  We must appeal to ten million and more American patriots to come and stay in Washington, D.C. to stop the White House and Congress from total destruction of the United States.  Its now or never. God help us.

ALL of it here
OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING - Washington, D.C. in the cross-hairs - The Out-of-Control Government Leadership Must Be Stopped - Constitutional Emergency[/QUOTE]


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 10, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^  LAME  ^^^^^^^^^^^^

This was debunked last year genius

-Geaux


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 10, 2014)

What was debunked last year? Staph?


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Too funny. The one who should feel like a fool IS the fool who promoted a revolution which advertised as many as 30 million participants; but was such a monumental fail; that _ maybe _ 100 rightwing imbeciles were actually stupid enough to show up for. That amounts to roughly 0.0003 of one percent support. And you were among them in spirit.

There is no bigger idiot on this forum than you, but hey, if it makes you feel better to think we're _"haten"_ on you, when in fact, we're all laughing at you for being such a flaming retard, then hey ... knock yourself out. I suppose that would be like circus clowns complaining folks who laugh at them, are really _"haten"_ on them. 

At any rate .............

*"Let's roll,"* Steph!  Before it's too late!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...





Oh, so you know that "haten" is not an English word, right?


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmm.............30,000,000 million, maybe a mean of 15 million, 100 show up. Now that has a Z value that would make one's head spin.


----------



## guno (Jan 3, 2015)

Is steph going to lead this years American spring?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 3, 2015)

oh dear. how many time are going to dredge this thread up

Obsessions are a mental disorder. seek help


----------



## guno (Jan 3, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


Seems like it didn't get to phase one, I guess with steph as  a no show it fell apart


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 3, 2015)

I pray the holy imprecatory prayer that this thread live FO-EVUH!


----------



## manifold (Jan 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around



Epic fail is EPIC!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

manifold said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...




And it is oh so fun to watch!!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh dear. how many time are going to dredge this thread up
> 
> Obsessions are a mental disorder. seek help


Aww, poor, steph. All butthurt because she started one of the dumbest threads in forum history.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh dear. how many time are going to dredge this thread up
> 
> Obsessions are a mental disorder. seek help


Who created this thread?   Can't you own up to your own words, Stephanie?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

"Let's roll"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guno (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## guno (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Nutz (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it too late...Let's roll


----------



## bodecea (Jan 10, 2015)

Spring is coming....Spring is coming.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jan 10, 2015)

Why don't you assholes just let this go ? Jesus !!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Spring is coming....Spring is coming.




Woot-Woot!

"Let's go", Staph Infection!!


----------



## guno (Jan 13, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Spring is coming....Spring is coming.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 13, 2015)

10 to 30 million......... germs on someone's ass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 13, 2015)

"Let's roll!!!!!"


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2015)

guno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Spring is coming....Spring is coming.


Haten haters keep on haten.

*Let's roll!!! *


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 13, 2015)

Good ol' rw Lunch Lady. What would USMB be w/o her?


----------



## guno (Jan 13, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Good ol' rw Lunch Lady. What would USMB be w/o her?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around


Indeed, let's roll!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 21, 2015)

Spring is coming.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 21, 2015)

60 days Stephanie


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2015)

Woo-hoo, Stephanie!  Soon, Groundhog Day and then, SPRING!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...




Here's your sign!


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 21, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 21, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> Indeed.





Yep, let em roll...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 22, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around


done


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> Indeed.


Thanks a lot. Now I'll never be able to _unsee_ that photo of Stephanie.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 22, 2015)

poor dears



when they have to run and dig out a six month old thread. should tell you all you need to know folks

I'm famous...


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 22, 2015)

staphanie and her butt hurt avies lol. She's one of USMB's primary PERSISTENT whiners


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor dears
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the gift that keeps on rollin', steph!

Be loud .. be proud ... *Let's roll! Before it's too late!!!*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Thanks a lot. Now I'll never be able to _unsee_ that photo of Stephanie.



Shit, that's Ravi/Valerie.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 22, 2015)

Any new people can just come in here to see who the haters are on this board. Hope it doesn't scare them off though. 

oh well. haters will always be haters. seems some are just born that way


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Any new people can just come in here to see who the haters are on this board. Hope it doesn't scare them off though.
> 
> oh well. haters will always be haters. seems some are just born that way


"Haten," steph. "Haten." Not "haters" ... "haten."

C'mon, quit slacking. I know you're not new here.


----------



## Nutz (Jan 22, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Any new people can just come in here to see who the haters are on this board. Hope it doesn't scare them off though.
> 
> oh well. haters will always be haters. seems some are just born that way


Whatever you say...lunch lady!


Let's Roll!!!!




(ya know...you could ask the mods to close this thread.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 22, 2015)

Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 22, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.



I'm glad I'm not either. and all over POLITICS. that's even sadder


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.


Childish? Perhaps. But when it comes to brain-dead, single-digit IQ, knuckle-dragging, Neandrathal-zombies, we are clearly talking about conservatives; which this thread also exhibits.

Case in point ... conservatives throw a revolution and boast about 30 million patriots will be on hand to overthrow Obama....

... only they came up 29,999,928 patriots short of their goal.



But before anyone knew of their impending epic and monumental fail -- we had Stephanie cheering them on from the anonymity of cyberspace...

_*"Let's roll, people! Before it's too late!!! *_

I have never seen a bigger fail from anyone on these fora.... and their have been some doozies.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.
> ...


Guess that all s better then kkk supporting baby killing douche nozzles


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.
> ...


Wonder if Lunch Lady even bothered to show up?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Who knows??


----------



## Syriusly (Jan 23, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around



LOL- I thought this was another call for 'patriots' to assemble. 

Worked so well last time.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


Do you have permission from your mommy to be online ?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 23, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives. This is what they are. As any who reads this thread can see. They are petty childish little minded people. Glad i am not one.
> ...




That's funny coming from a partisan hack. I suppose it's easier to call others haters, rather than be embarrassed about an ignorant thread.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed.
> ...




Hey, don't they double as Walmartians as well??

And OMG, have Americans really gotten THAT fat?  Eeek!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor dears
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. You are absolutely ridiculous in every conceivable way.  And you also have the intelligence of a 4 year old.
We have decided to keep this thread going for all eternity, just to remind the world exactly how ridiculous you are. Enjoy your fame.

Just thought you needed that reality check.

Now, back to the OP:  Operation American Spring!

Any news about the big AS this year?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...




Only in the Southern "red" states.  LOL!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...





Ahhh, Mississsissssisssipppi Meat!


----------



## guno (Jan 30, 2015)

7 more weeks til spring, won't be long now, lets get ready to roll people


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jan 31, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> One million or more of the assembled 10 million must be prepared to stay in D.C. as long as it takes to see Obama, Biden, Reid, McConnell, Boehner, Pelosi, and Attorney General Holder removed from office.


Are the one million still in place?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 31, 2015)

SteadyMercury said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > One million or more of the assembled 10 million must be prepared to stay in D.C. as long as it takes to see Obama, Biden, Reid, McConnell, Boehner, Pelosi, and Attorney General Holder removed from office.
> ...





Aha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 31, 2015)

wonder if all 22 will show up again this year?


----------



## guno (Jan 31, 2015)

Word is they are now making a video to recruit even more people this year!! They will change this song to spring time for tebaggers in America, with the catch phrase: Don't be a dummy be a smarty come an join the teabagger party


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 1, 2015)

^ that


----------



## guno (Feb 1, 2015)

Will the lets roll signal be given tomorrow on groundhogs day , if Phil says spring?  will steph be the one giving the call to roll?


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 2, 2015)

What a bunch of petty children. This is why the left follow the ideology of the simple minded


----------



## guno (Feb 2, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> What a bunch of petty children. This is why the left follow the ideology of the simple minded




You must be the co chair of the American spring committee .


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 2, 2015)

guno said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of petty children. This is why the left follow the ideology of the simple minded
> ...


Are you gonna cry now?


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


No one's gonna cry ... only laugh at you ...


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Stop blubbering


----------



## bodecea (Feb 10, 2015)

Spring is coming.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!



Don't forget all the citizens arrests of high ranking officials!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

WinterBorn said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!
> ...




lol....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Sadness, great sadness.

It just googlyfied the interweebz looking for American Spring 2015 and was totally refudiated. No hopey-changey articles yet on whether AS'15 is gonna happen. Sigh. I now need to go look at Russian from my front porch.

I mean, what the fuck?!?!?!?

Where are all those GREAT PATRIOTS, Stephanie??????????


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

guno said:


> Word is they are now making a video to recruit even more people this year!! They will change this song to spring time for tebaggers in America, with the catch phrase: Don't be a dummy be a smarty come an join the teabagger party




I like the pretzel tits!!!!


----------



## guno (Feb 12, 2015)

Is that Stephanie's trailer park contingent?


----------



## Nutz (Feb 20, 2015)

Needed a good laugh.  LET'S Roll!


----------



## guno (Feb 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Needed a good laugh.  LET'S Roll!
> 
> View attachment 36996




Is stephanie heading up this years "actions"? let's roll !!!


----------



## guno (Feb 21, 2015)

looks like steph's trailer park contingent is ready to roll


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeeeehawww!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2015)

lol. Wonder if all 20 of them (10 being Repub interns no doubt) will show up this year.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh no!!!  Are they getting ready to roll???
DHS intelligence report warns of domestic right-wing terror threat - CNN.com

No wonder the GOP wants to defund DHS!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2015)

Time for this fantastic thread to live on and on and on. .....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 2, 2015)

Idk if they're getting ready to roll, but they're sticking it to the libtards by rolling coal in their commie faces yeeeeehaaaawww 


Maybe they'll roll coal while they roll. That'll learn the libs


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 2, 2015)

Let's roll Stephanie !

I said a yeeee to the haaaaww!


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 2, 2015)

Dear Staph, what are the plans for this spring?


----------



## manifold (Mar 9, 2015)

Say what you want about Staph, but at least she hasn't pulled a TwatCom and asked to have this embarassing fail of a thread closed.

That said... 

Let's roll bitches!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Dear Staph, what are the plans for this spring?




She likes it raw?!?!?!?!?

Raw Spring 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guno (Mar 10, 2015)

Will steph be commanding the actions from her trailer


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 10, 2015)

Poor little batboy guano
You really are filled with hate for others. It seems it's mostly directed at women..

in my book that just makes you a bully and coward all rolled into one

now do try for one day of happiness. All that hating can't be good for your health


----------



## guno (Mar 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Poor little batboy guano
> You really are filled with hate for others. It seems it's mostly directed at women..
> 
> in my book that just makes you a bully and coward all rolled into one
> ...


it not my fault steph that you can't get through the door to get out of your trailer house, (too many krispy cream donuts will  do that to you)  leading this year's *Operation American spring* from your trailer house it is then 

not hate, just laughter  ,, now tell everyone else to let's roll!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 10, 2015)

I think that's most of you haters problem

You all need to get a good roll in the sack. Maybe you won't be so damn miserable all the time

so go roll in the hay or something. good gawd you go around calling women twats.Staph.

just nasty and hateful people all the time


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Poor little batboy guano
> You really are filled with hate for others. It seems it's mostly directed at women..
> 
> in my book that just makes you a bully and coward all rolled into one
> ...




How are those chocolate chip wood shaving okra pot cigarette ash trailer court cookies coming along, Staph?


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I think that's most of you haters problem
> 
> You all need to get a good roll in the sack. Maybe you won't be so damn miserable all the time
> 
> ...


*"Let's roll,"*_ Staph!! _


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's most of you haters problem
> ...


OMG. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Poor little batboy guano
> ...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I think that's most of you haters problem
> 
> You all need to get a good *roll* in the sack. Maybe you won't be so damn miserable all the time
> 
> ...



He....he...he..he...he......she said "roll" twice! He he....he he he.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2015)

Why did the secessioners let themselves get co-opted by the Repub party Steph?


----------



## guno (Mar 10, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's most of you haters problem
> ...


The only roll that steph is interested in :jelly rolls  and tootsie rolls


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's most of you haters problem
> ...


We need some sound effects here.


----------



## guno (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2015)

*"Let's roll,"* staph!! Before it's too late!!!!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!


We can't generate those kinds of numbers. Conservatives work for a living. However the last election proved we do show up for what matters.


----------



## manifold (Mar 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!
> ...



You mean the last election where moderates who voted for Obama defected in droves?

yeah, keep patting yourself on the back for that.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2015)

the last election? You mean this one: Voter turnout in 2014 was the lowest since WWII - The Washington Post

Repubs are still strumpeting around like they got a mandate or something.  Truth is, most people are equally disgusted, more so for the Repubs, and stayed home.


----------



## Toro (Mar 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> the last election? You mean this one: Voter turnout in 2014 was the lowest since WWII - The Washington Post
> 
> Repubs are still strumpeting around like they got a mandate or something.  Truth is, most people are equally disgusted, more so for the Repubs, and stayed home.



Mostly Democrats stayed home. 

They must be pissed at Obama.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2015)

huh?

Your link didn't post through.


----------



## manifold (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 19, 2015)

how come only 24 ppl showed-up last year steph???


----------



## guno (Mar 19, 2015)

manifold said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



it all over in future elections for your ilk  



*White Christians Are Now a Minority in 19 US States*

*White Christians Are Now a Minority in 19 US States All About America*


----------



## guno (Mar 19, 2015)

American spring theme song

Stephanie


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nothing as pathetic as liberals showing their true hate filled colors.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2015)

*"Let's roll,* staph! Before it's too late!!


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> *"Let's roll,* staph! Before it's too late!!


Shouldn't blame others for you being a loser. It isn't Stephie's fault your a freak and a asshole.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *"Let's roll,* staph! Before it's too late!!
> ...


It's her (pictured above) fault this thread exists. She idiotically supported a revolution in the U.S. to overthrow the government. A revolution which hysterically mustered about 100 out of the expected 30,000,000 to lend support.

If you're actually stupid enough to not be able to understand why poor staph is so mocked as a result, then who cares what you think?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How did the last election go for ya commie?


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Far, far, better than poor staph's  revolution went for her. 

Imagine how hard the Brits would still be laughing at the colonies to this day if only a few dozen showed up to fight the Revolutionary War?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


The last election went just fine....an off-year...with off-year results.   Oh, wait?  You think it was some huge sea change?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Amen!!!  Can't wait to see those hundred of millions of bikers descend on Washington and show Obama who the boss is!!!
> ...


Ah...so it wasn't that important after all.

Sorry, Gen'l Washington, gotta work.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 20, 2015)

Lol liberals are so pathetic


----------



## Camp (Mar 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No way there were 100 people at that event unless they showed up and the lady in the photo ate them.. There were like 6 knuckleheads that showed up.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2015)

Camp said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Whatever the actual number was, it was 30 million, minus a _smidgen_, shy of what they expected.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 20, 2015)

You have to pity a clown. they get kicked, spit at, food thrown at them, and that's just by the little children. don't know why anyone would want to be one


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You have to pity a clown. they get kicked, spit at, food thrown at them, and that's just by the little children. don't know why anyone would want to be one


I dunno either -- maybe you can ask your Republican hopefuls for president why they're clowns? Liberals here are merely making fun of them for being clowns.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You have to pity a clown. they get kicked, spit at, food thrown at them, and that's just by the little children. don't know why anyone would want to be one


Everytime I think it may be time for a change, someone like Stephanie comes along and reaffirms my avie choice.


----------



## guno (Mar 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *"Let's roll,* staph! Before it's too late!!
> ...




you must have been one of the 24 who showed up to take back 'merica'


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2015)

guno said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I believe they are all member posters here...


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2015)

rw lunch lady did it again:



Stephanie said:


> THE TIME IS RIGHT. *lets roll people*. kick that party Completely out of our lives


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor liberals Bibi wins , less Jews will be killed and now Cruz is gonna run for president.....The nut shots just keep coming for you racists.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Poor liberals Bibi wins , less Jews will be killed and now Cruz is gonna run for president.....The nut shots just keep coming for you racists.


That's Israel's problem...

that's good...

that's also good, I plan on voting for him in the primary...

who made a racist comment...?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Poor liberals Bibi wins , less Jews will be killed and now Cruz is gonna run for president.....The nut shots just keep coming for you racists.
> ...


all democrats.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Thanks for confirming my belief that you are batshit insane.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yea we all know you democrats hate the truth about you be told.....Hey how many more black dead babies are you in support for this year?


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


None. Next stupid question?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You mean you think abortion should be illegal???????


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


No, it means I'm anti-abortion.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No you are not. You support it because you dont think it should be illegal and thus praise dead black babies....You are a racist.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


That you _think_ you know me better than I do speaks to your batshit insanity. At any rate, I don't support anyone having an abortion. I do support people to have the right, however, to make that choice for themselves. I would prefer no one would get an abortion, but I recognize it's not my place to make that choice for tbem.

And get this ... I support that right for all people, not just blacks. So you remain a moron for thinking my position is racist.


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And yet you lie some more since you want dead black babies.


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Let me know if you ever return to reality.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 24, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Thanatos....how would you even have anything to say without lying?


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2015)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That one's not playin' with a full deck, if ya know what I mean?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 24, 2015)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Fuck off loser. Unlike you Petey I don't lie


----------



## guno (Mar 25, 2015)

Will krispy Kreme be sponsoring this years American spring since steph is their BIGGEST customer?


----------



## guno (Mar 25, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Will krispy Kreme be sponsoring this years American spring since steph is their BIGGEST customer?


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Will krispy Kreme be sponsoring this years American spring since steph is their BIGGEST customer?


Hey dummy the Klan is a Democrat organization


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Will krispy Kreme be sponsoring this years American spring since steph is their BIGGEST customer?
> ...


Complete idiocy from a raging lunatic. Though most members of the Klan in its early days did indeed vote Democrat, that in no way made it a "Democrat organization."  It was neither sponsored for nor endorsed by the Democrat party. What it was, and still is, is a collection of southern conservative racist losers. Though the racist southern conservatives used to largely vote Democrat, nowadays, they mostly vote Republican. The last member of the KKK to win an election was in 1989 when David Duke won as a Republican.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 25, 2015)

guno said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Its spelled: MURICA


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Your post is complete bullshit and full of lies....


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeeeeehaaaawww let's roll Stephanie !


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Cries a raving lunatic.


----------



## guno (Mar 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




He must be the delivery boy for krispy kreme


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



So...the Klan was indeed founded in the South. But it is far from only a Southern thing.

The KKK is alive and well in New York and Jersey and Pennsylvania and Illinois and California and Arizona and many Rocky Mountain areas.

KKK being exclusively a Southern thing is a media driven myth. Its nationwide.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 26, 2015)

Stephanie is so child-like in her blind allegiance to rw fake movements. Sad.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2015)

"Let's roll!!"


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Let's roll!!"


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> "Let's roll!!"


Ohhh ..... you said, _"Let's roll"_ .... not, _"let's bowl."_


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 28, 2015)

Just to recap the democrats won big last election?


----------



## guno (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## guno (Mar 28, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Just to recap the democrats won big last election?




Yes in the national election


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 28, 2015)

hey guno do you vote and are you an independent or a party man?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 28, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Without abortion we would be a Democratic Party dictatorship.

Think about that a bit.


----------



## guno (Mar 28, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> hey guno do you vote and are you an independent or a party man?


Registered Independent


----------



## guno (Mar 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Are you showing up to this years American Spring ? Are you ready to Roll?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 28, 2015)

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > hey guno do you vote and are you an independent or a party man?
> ...


I'm an Independent as well guno


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > "Let's roll!!"
> ...




*LET'S ROLL!!!*


----------



## bodecea (Mar 28, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Just to recap the democrats won big last election?


The last Presidential?    Er.....yup.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm ready to roll (it)


----------



## guno (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 5, 2015)

guno said:


>





Oooh, I like that!


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2015)

For our Jewish friends, a recipe for unleavened  *rolls* for Passover... 

Passover Rolls I Recipe - Allrecipes.com

*"Let's roll,"* staph! Before Passover ends and it's too late!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 5, 2015)

It's Spring....when are we gonna roll?


----------



## guno (Apr 5, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> It's Spring....when are we gonna roll?




*Steph's waiting for the go ahead from the Krispy Kreme delivery  man *

*



*


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Why no updates from the fearless leader of American spring 2015? Stephanie?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 11, 2015)

poor onug, he retreats back to his hateful buddies so they can resume their little circle jerk of hate against me... how do you all live with that much hate?  must be miserable

oh well whatever blows your little skirts up . do you all need tissues? or crying towels?

this thread was posted IN JANUARY. should tell you how sad, pathetic and small these people are.


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor onug, he retreats back to his hateful buddies so they can resume their little circle jerk of hate against me... how do you all live with that much hate?  must be miserable
> 
> oh well whatever blows your little skirts . do you all need tissues? or crying towels?
> 
> this thread was posted IN JANUARY. should tell you how sad these people are.




So what is the date to roll steph? Everyone is waiting for the big event!


----------



## Agit8r (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



Looks like the Christian Brotherhood never really came together, huh?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 11, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...



go play with the other haters. I don't have time for people like you
see ya


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...





Stephanie said:


> Patriots may be killed, wounded, incarcerated.



Is that why you were hold up in the trailer park steph?


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Laughing at you is not hating you Stephanie


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor onug, he retreats back to his hateful buddies so they can resume their little circle jerk of hate against me... how do you all live with that much hate?  must be miserable
> 
> oh well whatever blows your little skirts up . do you all need tissues? or crying towels?
> 
> this thread was posted IN JANUARY. should tell you how sad, pathetic and small these people are.


Does it make you feel better about yourself if you think we hate you? In your mind, is that the reason you don't think you're a fucking imbecile?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 11, 2015)

whats the hold-up Stephanie?!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, if this baby don't get a move on, it's gonna have to be renamed Operation Delayed American Bowel Movement (ODABM).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > poor onug, he retreats back to his hateful buddies so they can resume their little circle jerk of hate against me... how do you all live with that much hate?  must be miserable
> ...




Please. Please.

I am personally of the belief that imbeciles should not fuck. ever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

Just googled "Operation American Spring 2015"......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

But, HEUREKA, I found the OAS website:

oh, wait, it's a political forum. Nope, can't touch dat.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 11, 2015)

Isn't Steph in a union? They'd let her take time-off to join the other 19 people there.


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Isn't Steph in a union? They'd let her take time-off to join the other 19 people there.




The deranged lunch lady union local 000


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 11, 2015)

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Steph in a union? They'd let her take time-off to join the other 19 people there.
> ...


like the lunch lady on the Simpsons lol


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 11, 2015)

WOW!!!
Libtards gang raped Stephanie. Well, they feel glorious, that's what counts. Going into frenzy pleasuring each other with lame jokes. What an accomplishment! Can I join your clique? Please…please…please.. pretty please….


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 11, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> WOW!!!
> Libtards gang raped Stephanie. Well, they feel glorious, that's what counts. Going into frenzy pleasuring each other with lame jokes. What an accomplishment! Can I join your clique? Please…please…please.. pretty please….



You might not want to. pick up cooties or WORSE. They've been going hard at it since January. How sad is that. sheeesh LOSERS


----------



## guno (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!!
> ...





Stephanie said:


> cooties



Is that the super secret code word to the Krispy Kreme delivery man to signal it's time to roll?


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 11, 2015)

Such big men in this thread eh?

beating their chest like apes for dumping on one little woman

and the women aren't much better

grow up


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 11, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Such big men in this thread eh?
> 
> beating their chest like apes for dumping one little woman
> 
> ...



If they are liberal men they wax their chests and if they are liberal women they need to wax their chests


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 11, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Such big men in this thread eh?
> ...


----------



## guno (Apr 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Such big men in this thread eh?
> 
> beating their chest like apes for dumping on one little woman
> 
> ...





Stephanie said:


> on one little woman




???????!!!!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 12, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Such big men in this thread eh?
> ...


you are still fucked up aren't you?


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2015)

From Operation American Spring .... articles of impeachment ...

_*Conspiracy and intent to defraud;* RE: General Motors, Chrysler Corporation, and the American Auto industry, UAW Autoworkers unions._

Obama saves the American auto industry ... rightwingnuts scream, _"impeach!!!"_

Do you see why we laugh at you and your silly movement, staph?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Just a wonderful walk down memory lane:

Constitutional Emergency


It was scheduled for May 16th, 2014, about 11 months ago...

*ARREST OBAMA FOR INCOMPETENCE AND TREASON*







*OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING - Washington, D.C. in the cross-hairs - The Out-of-Control Government Leadership Must Be Stopped*

*OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING*

*OAS*

(Please add the above title and some or all data from below to your FB, Twitter, Blog, Email list)



*TO:* *Patriots* (black, white, red, yellow, brown, male, female, civilian, military, truckers, bikers, militias, veterans, old, young, every American that loves freedom and liberty)
*
Mission:* Restoration of Constitutional government, rule of law, freedom, liberty "of the people, for the people, by the people" from despotic and tyrannical federal leadership.

*Assumptions:*
*Millions of Americans will participate.*
American veterans and patriots are energized to end the tyranny, lawlessness, and shredding of the US Constitution.
Government is not the target, it is sound; corrupt and criminal leadership must be replaced.
Those in power could use force against unarmed, peaceful patriots exercising their constitutional rights.
Patriots could be harmed, but not expected.
There is no hope given today’s technology of secrecy for the effort nor do we want it secret.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*"Millions of Americans will participate."*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And what actually happened:


Operation American Spring Dismal Attendance Blamed on Rain

Rain!!!


"Sorry, back to Operation American Spring. The nice folks who traveled into DC call themselves “patriots” while completely screwing up the National Anthem, calling President Obama a Kenyan, and asking why President Obama can’t “bring back” the four Americans killed in Benghazi. The livestream for the past three hours or so has been this guy, talking on the phone from his RV. From what I can gather, no one involved with Operation American Spring brought batteries for the video camera, so some poor schmuck was streaming with a Smart Phone and it needed to charge. My question to Harry Reilly, and Mark Connor, and Jim Garrow, and Rick Santelli, and all the other “patriots” supporting Operation American Spring is: did soldiers fighting in the Revolutionary War say, “Hey, it’s raining,” and decide not to fight? Is that in a David Barton history book? Are you or are you not interested in overthrowing the government? Removing a “dictator” from office and replacing with someone much more non-dictatorish, like Ted Cruz or one of the Paul boys?"




And even the BLAZE!, yes, the BLAZE! panned it:

 Operation American Spring Comes to Washington Was Only Millions Short of Projected Turnout Video TheBlaze.com



> An event slated for Friday that promised to bring millions of Americans to Washington, D.C. to oust President Barack Obama and other key leaders from office failed incredibly.
> 
> Instead, “Operation American Spring” welcomed only a few dozen protesters — not the millions projected by event organizers — who braved the morning’s stormy weather to hit the streets of the nation’s capital and call for a change of leadership in key roles.
> 
> “It’s a very dismal turnout,” one participant from Texas, Jackie Milton, told the Washington Times....






By the way, look at all that RAIN!!!






Damn! I can understand why 29,999,700 people decided to stay home!!!



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


So, now the big update:

There is a wonderful FB site over this delightful fail:

Operation American Spring Failure Facebook

You will see what I mean.


----------



## guno (Apr 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Still begging me for attention teacracker?  Just focus on American spring, Steph is ready to Roll!!!


----------



## guno (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just a wonderful walk down memory lane:
> 
> Constitutional Emergency
> 
> ...




The "American spring rally" looked like the movie dazed and confused


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

guno said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Fuck yeah! You promised me pig ears if I am a good goyim. I have been good… (hint..hint..)


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 14, 2015)

guno said:


> Is that the super secret code word to the Krispy Kreme delivery man to signal it's time to roll?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Such big men in this thread eh?
> 
> beating their chest like apes for dumping on one little woman
> 
> ...


"little women"? Whats your height and weight? Word on the board is that you're a tad on the XXL side.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just a wonderful walk down memory lane:
> 
> Constitutional Emergency
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Such big men in this thread eh?
> ...


When Stephanie says, _"let's roll,"_ she's speaking from personal experience...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Such big men in this thread eh?
> ...



Did she just try to play the poor little meek woman role?  Desperation....by Calvin Klein


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Yuck!


----------



## guno (Apr 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


----------



## defcon4 (Apr 14, 2015)

guno said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I thought it was going to be the year of women in next year's election. What a fucking hypocrite you are making fun of women.
Now, help me out here. Is the heavy set woman or little children turn you on?


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 14, 2015)

where is my lunch lady?!!! I want some tater tots!!!


----------



## guno (Apr 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> where is my lunch lady?!!! I want some tater tots!!!





Dot Com said:


> I want some tater tots!!!



Steph's special dish, trailer park tater tots


----------



## guno (Apr 19, 2015)

Hopefully Stephanie will not fail them this year!!

*‘Operation American Spring’ Comes to Washington, Was Only Millions Short of Projected Turnout

 Operation American Spring Comes to Washington Was Only Millions Short of Projected Turnout Video TheBlaze.com*


----------



## guno (Apr 27, 2015)

New theme song for Stephanie's operation american spring


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 28, 2015)

bump @rwLunchLady


----------



## guno (Apr 28, 2015)

The school bus Stephanie took to school


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2015)

At least Stephanie made it to Washington this spring:

Christian protester disrupts gay marriage arguments at Supreme Court


----------



## guno (Apr 28, 2015)

bodecea said:


> At least Stephanie made it to Washington this spring:
> 
> Christian protester disrupts gay marriage arguments at Supreme Court




She must have gotten a ride with the Krispy Kreme delivery truck


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 29, 2015)

guno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > At least Stephanie made it to Washington this spring:
> ...


yep


----------



## manifold (Apr 30, 2015)

Like a welching neo-con counselor...

...this shit never gets old.


----------



## guno (May 21, 2015)

Any update on this years American spring


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 21, 2015)

guno said:


> Any update on this years American spring





This years theme...


----------



## Stephanie (May 21, 2015)

Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again

that some sad shit and I pity people like that.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again
> 
> that some sad shit and I pity people like that.





Hate would require time an energy.  We're just having fun.


----------



## guno (May 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again
> 
> that some sad shit and I pity people like that.




So are you ready to roll before its too late?


----------



## bodecea (May 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again
> 
> that some sad shit and I pity people like that.


January 2014 is six months ago?   Stephanie, once again, is behind the times.   But maybe this Spring she can roll better.  Roll, Stephanie, Roll!


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again
> 
> that some sad shit and I pity people like that.


Like you're not the hater here, right steph?


----------



## guno (May 30, 2015)

Less then one month and spring is over, maybe American summer Stephanie?


----------



## Dot Com (May 30, 2015)

Stephie bump


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 30, 2015)

guno said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > where is my lunch lady?!!! I want some tater tots!!!
> ...


Hard Times Cafe makes chili tater tots now.






They're delicious, if you don't mind your digestive tract exploding.  

That is all.


----------



## manifold (Jun 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Anyone want to see who the haters are on this board just need to check out this thread. they will get a shock and wonder how can these people be so miserable in life,  they need to resurrect a six month old thread and spew all over it again and again and again
> 
> that some sad shit and I pity people like that.



let's roll


----------



## guno (Jun 6, 2015)

Will Stephanie lead the Duggar's child molester apologist contingent in this years march?


----------



## guno (Jun 17, 2015)

Well its almost summer, looks like steph will have to rename it American Summer 

Lets roll


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 17, 2015)

American summer!  I'M READY!!!  Thumbs up let's do this LEEERRROOOOOOYYYY....  JEEENNNKKKIIINNNSSSS!!!!!


----------



## manifold (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## guno (Jun 21, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...





Stephanie said:


> Date of Operation: OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING  Beginning Of Tyranny Housecleaning, May 16, 2014, completion to be determined



Still waiting for the ten million! Traffic must be very heavy near D.C.!!!


----------



## guno (Jun 27, 2015)

Will Stephanie share her gob'ment cheese at this years American Spring, or will she be cutting the chesse


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2015)

Why do you haters gotta keep on hatin'?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 27, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on this years American spring
> ...


...bump


----------



## guno (Jul 12, 2015)

Will Stephanie invite Donald Trump to participate in this years American Summer?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2015)

Batshit Boy the racist troll keeps on trollin'...


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 12, 2015)

guno said:


> Will Stephanie invite Donald Trump to participate in this years American Summer?


inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 12, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> We are past the point of no return, thus must move forward with an effort to save our nation, as there is no other choice.  We are asking, pleading with you, and any others that have resources, national voices, email lists, blogs, FB, Twitter, to call for a non-violent American Spring May 16 2014  in Washington D.C.  We must appeal to ten million and more American patriots to come and stay in Washington, D.C. to stop the White House and Congress from total destruction of the United States.  Its now or never. God help us.
> 
> ALL of it here
> OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING - Washington, D.C. in the cross-hairs - The Out-of-Control Government Leadership Must Be Stopped - Constitutional Emergency


 
I'm for overthrowing tyranny.  But not this way.  People inciting civil unrest while our enemies sit drooling and poised to finish off the carcass should be hung by their necks until they are dead..  And I'm the one people here thought was going to lose my shit when SCOTUS legislated degenerate fatherless or motherless marriages without permission of the governed. 

Not this people.  Not this.  There are other ways.  I prefer to have a country left to bicker in.  Plus, I'm too old to learn Chinese and/or Russian as a mandatory second language.


----------



## guno (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know steph


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 17, 2015)

poor Guano. he can't contain his hate for people on this board. so he goes and digs up an old thread that is EIGHT MONTHS OLD.

CLOWN is fitting. but I wouldn't hire him to come to any children's birthday parties. He's such a LOSER


----------



## guno (Jul 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor Guano. he can't contain his hate for people on this board. so he goes and digs up an old thread that is EIGHT MONTHS OLD.
> 
> CLOWN is fitting. but I wouldn't hire him to come to any children's birthday parties. He's such a LOSER




Sez the trailer park queen


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> poor Guano. he can't contain his hate for people on this board. so he goes and digs up an old thread that is EIGHT MONTHS OLD.
> 
> CLOWN is fitting. but I wouldn't hire him to come to any children's birthday parties. He's such a LOSER



Guno is a John Wayne Gacy type of clown


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 17, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > poor Guano. he can't contain his hate for people on this board. so he goes and digs up an old thread that is EIGHT MONTHS OLD.
> ...



omg, NO kidding.
Obsessive hateful Serial killing ass clown. scary


----------



## guno (Jul 17, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > poor Guano. he can't contain his hate for people on this board. so he goes and digs up an old thread that is EIGHT MONTHS OLD.
> ...




Now now greaseball frankie did you go to jiffy lube yet?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Is it true the Hasidim Community asked you to serve as Grand Rebbe?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

guno said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Also, how many greaseballs do you think can trace their heritage back to at least 1460?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > We are past the point of no return, thus must move forward with an effort to save our nation, as there is no other choice.  We are asking, pleading with you, and any others that have resources, national voices, email lists, blogs, FB, Twitter, to call for a non-violent American Spring May 16 2014  in Washington D.C.  We must appeal to ten million and more American patriots to come and stay in Washington, D.C. to stop the White House and Congress from total destruction of the United States.  Its now or never. God help us.
> ...


Holyfuckingshit!

Steph is even making Sil look _somewhat _ sane. 

If Steph had a brain, that would cause her pause.

*"Let's roll,"* Steph! Before it's too late!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2015)

Rejoice, Word-Salad Staph Infection, hope abounds for 2016!!!

"Let's roll!!!"


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2015)

oh lookie. the standing on their head clown who has almost 50, 000 post in less than two years is digging up bones and waaa waaa waaaaaaaing
losers ALL you clowns.



any new members joining the board this thread give you a birds eye snapshot of the HATEFUL people here from the left/libs/democrat party

get used to it


----------



## blunthead (Jul 19, 2015)

Truthmatters said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can someone with the word BANNED under his/her username be posting?


----------



## blunthead (Jul 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > "10 to 30 million"....well, they got more than 10.
> ...


You say Koch, I say Soros.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 19, 2015)

Truthmatters said:


> May 16, 2014
> 
> Ill have to remember to come back to this thread that day



Is it past that date yet, and did the revolution happen?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh lookie. the standing on their head clown who has almost 50, 000 post in less than two years is digging up bones and waaa waaa waaaaaaaing
> losers ALL you clowns.
> 
> 
> ...



40,000 = 50,000?

Poor Staph Infection.

You started this thread, ghoul-brain, you live with it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2015)

blunthead said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> ...




LOL.

 Because at the time that member posted that message, he or she was not yet banned.

Part of the space-time continuum, you know.

So, words are too much for you, and math as well.

What else can you not do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 19, 2015)

"Let's roll!!!"


----------



## guno (Jul 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh lookie. the standing on their head clown who has almost 50, 000 post in less than two years is digging up bones and waaa waaa waaaaaaaing
> losers ALL you clowns.
> 
> 
> ...




Is the trailer park contingent ready to Roll this time?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 19, 2015)

ICKY
two clowns stroking off each other.

Sticky and Icky


----------



## guno (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes we should never forget the great success of the first American spring!!











They couldn't have done it without your great leadership Stephanie!!


----------



## guno (Aug 13, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...





Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late



So when are you going to role stephanie?


----------



## thanatos144 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh look to stupid liberals are trying to act smart again . So sad 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Oh look to stupid liberals are trying to act smart again . So sad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the bump.

So, Stephanie....any updates on the awesome crowds and what was accomplished?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 14, 2015)

Wonder if Stephie even bothered to show up? Maybe she's just all talk

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Wonder if Stephie even bothered to show up? Maybe she's just all talk
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


Probably couldn't scrap up bus fare.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if Stephie even bothered to show up? Maybe she's just all talk
> ...


C'mon. A *true * patriot would have hiked. She just doesn't love America enough.


----------



## guno (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Well it did rain a little there just weren't enough umbrellas


----------



## bodecea (Aug 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Well, She certainly has a hate-on for a large percentage of American citizens.


----------



## manifold (Aug 26, 2015)

Still not old!


----------



## guno (Aug 31, 2015)

Is Stephanie ready to roll?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

guno said:


> Is Stephanie ready to roll?


Roll "over" perhaps to reach a bag of pork rinds


----------



## guno (Sep 25, 2015)

Will Stephanie now have to call it American fall?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 25, 2015)

LMAO! This thread is hilarious, I need to read more later. The revolution is coming, Bahahaha!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 25, 2015)

WheelieAddict said:


> LMAO! This thread is hilarious, I need to read more later. The revolution is coming, Bahahaha!


Best thread EVUH!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 1, 2015)

...BUMP!!!



Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2015)

guno said:


> Is Stephanie ready to roll?


Lay her on her side, and point downhill.


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Is Stephanie ready to roll?
> ...


Good luck rolling Stephanie ...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...




18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy

If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.

18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government



Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or

Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or

Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—

Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.

If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.

As used in this section, the terms “organizes” and “organize”, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons.

18 U.S. Code § 2389 - Recruiting for service against United States



Whoever recruits soldiers or sailors within the United States, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction thereof, to engage in armed hostility against the same; or

Whoever opens within the United States, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction thereof, a recruiting station for the enlistment of such soldiers or sailors to serve in any manner in armed hostility against the United States—

Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than five years, or both.

18 U.S. Code Chapter 115 - TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES | US Law | LII / Legal Information Institute

Stay right where you are, representatives will contact you shortly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Is Stephanie ready to roll?
> ...




Hell no!

That would cause an okra-pot-woodshavings-chocolate-chip cookie avalanche!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...




Too much of that free Wisconsin Cheez!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2015)

And verily I say unto ye:

This thread shall live unto all eternity, past the end of days.

And let us say:

Amen.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2015)

look what the haters dug up. what sad little people

and look a clown is still around


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 2, 2015)

Ahhh, poor little Stephanie.

Is your Barbie oven broke?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 5, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ahhh, poor little Stephanie.
> 
> Is your Barbie oven broke?


lulz

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the bump....this is still one of the most awesome threads.   But Jeri with her taking credit for the flooding in SC runs currently as a close second.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 6, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> look what the haters dug up. what sad little people
> 
> and look a clown is still around


It has nothing to do with 'hate,' you have only yourself to blame.


----------



## guno (Oct 6, 2015)

*He may be a Jesuit in disguise.* *Alert JerI!!!!!!*


----------



## guno (Oct 6, 2015)

We should never forget the great success of the first American spring!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Thanks for the bump....this is still one of the most awesome threads.   But Jeri with her taking credit for the flooding in SC runs currently as a close second.




Best candidates for the 2015 Derp-Thread awards!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 6, 2015)

guno said:


> *He may be a Jesuit in disguise.* *Alert JerI!!!!!!*




Derp, derp!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 6, 2015)

derpette delivers

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around


will do


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 16, 2015)

this should be renamed the leftie/lib" View". where they come to cluck like old hens







and whine and pout like children in grade school.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephie  delivers!!!


----------



## guno (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> this should be renamed the leftie/lib" View". where they come to cluck like old hens
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are you planning Operation American spring for 2016 since you missed 2015?


----------



## guno (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> this should be renamed the leftie/lib" View". where they come to cluck like old hens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, more like laughing and mocking


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 16, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > this should be renamed the leftie/lib" View". where they come to cluck like old hens
> ...


yeah Steph. We all want to know


----------



## SteadyMercury (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people


This shit never gets old.

*LET'S ROLL PEOPLE!*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



The only problem I see, is that you've adopted the 'title' which has been thoroughly discredited by the Ideological Left.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 16, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> I ... were just stupid, born with a very low level of cognitive ability, and easily manipulated by demagogues and charlatans... which is anathema to mainstream Americans.



There is no such thing as a "mainstream American".  One either recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the principles that define America, or one does not.  Populism, in this, as it is in every other respect... is irrelevant.

BUT!  In fairness to you, as a member of the Intellectually Less Fortunate... there is NO WAY you could have known _that._


----------



## bodecea (Oct 16, 2015)

Time for American Fall...or American RW Fall on your Face.


----------



## guno (Oct 16, 2015)

It was such a success last time!!


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 16, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...


*
Posted by Harry Riley on December 20, 2013 at 9:19pm.* Well I'm all in. When does Phase 1 start?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


got to round up those 200 ppl again first.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Oh... Not to worry, the US Government has lost any means to maintain governmental viability for much longer.  At some point it crashes and burns, or it steps over a no-go line and gets over thrown in a violent revolution.  At which point all of this bickering will come to a screeching halt.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2015)

^ wut?


----------



## guno (Oct 17, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...




Sounds like your are all in for American Spring 2016!!!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 17, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> ^ wut?


In other words:  "The Sky is Falling!  The Sky is Falling!"


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2015)

guno said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... Not to worry, the US Government has lost any means to maintain governmental viability for much longer.  At some point it crashes and burns, or it steps over a no-go line and gets over thrown in a violent revolution.  At which point all of this bickering will come to a screeching halt.
> ...


Ask Stephie where the meeting spot is going to be.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Oct 17, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ^ wut?
> ...



Is this a Global Warming thread?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't you democrats have a klan rally to go to so you can burn Carson in effigy for being a uppity black?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2015)

who just posted


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Oh... Not to worry, the US Government has lost any means to maintain governmental viability for much longer.  At some point it crashes and burns, or it steps over a no-go line and gets over thrown in a violent revolution.  At which point all of this bickering will come to a screeching halt.



Thanks Pubes.

Then you'll get to kill lots of leftist non-Americans.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 17, 2015)

any updates?


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > this should be renamed the leftie/lib" View". where they come to cluck like old hens
> ...


No, the new rightwing plan to get Obama out of office is: 

*Operation American Spring 2017*


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Don't you democrats have a klan rally to go to so you can burn Carson in effigy for being a uppity black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


The Klan is for conservatives. These days, Democrats prefer Planned Parenthood.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Don't you democrats have a klan rally to go to so you can burn Carson in effigy for being a uppity black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


My goodness.  The things you think of.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you democrats have a klan rally to go to so you can burn Carson in effigy for being a uppity black?
> ...


Don't push your democrat bullshit on conservatives. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


What bullshit? The KKK was born and festered in the conservative south.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It was born by  democrats in the south so don't push your racist bullshit onto us conservatives. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks for startin this thread rw Lunch lady


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


The South was Democrat then. It's Republican now. But it's always been conservative.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




...in the democrat party.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Yes, back when the party was mostly southern conservatives.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


exactly. They went Repub after blacks were afforded equal rights


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Stop mixing the politicians with the people. The democrats in power made the KKK those democrats stayed democrats just like Al Gore senior and Robert Byrd 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Democrats were never conservative.  They were always elitists like you 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Funny as all those racist democrats stayed democrat.... your lies are pathetic 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


The south was, and is, conservative. That's where the KKK was born and festered.


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Nonsense. The Liberal north was Republican. The conservative south was Democrat.

No more.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Back when the party was fundamentally the same it is now.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No, the party was not the same as it is now. Back then, the party was mainly comprised of the racist southern conservatives.  The north was, and still is, mostly Liberal.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


My god I can't tell if you are just being a liar or if you are as stupid as you seem 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


^ that


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




It remains fundamentally and ideologically the same.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2015)

Slavery...civil war to protect and preserve slavery...KKK...Jim Crow...Concentration camps...illegal experiments...ghettos...perpetual dependency...racism...sexism...intolerance...


The democrat party hasn't changed.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


You're too retarded. Try again when can understand the red states in the south in the map above were once all Democrat; while the blue states in the north were once Republican.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Except all you assholes follow the same racist veiws... you see it wasn't the people of the states that were racists it was the democrats. .. hey tell me does using fear to get your way sound familiar?  That's how your racist democrats got elected then and now 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


It wasn't the people of the states ... ? It was the people in the south.

And who were they? Who they are now -- mostly conservative. Damn, you are one dumb mofo.

Hell, just look at blacks elected to Congress ... Democrats=43; Republican=1

G'head, remind me how modern day southern Republicans aren't same folks who fueled the KKK.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dip shit conservatives are not racist. .. democrats are.... that is right you support  a party of genuine KKK racists. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Oct 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that.  You are most likely the only one who will believe it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 20, 2015)

Ah Staph's greatest thread.  Always good to see it bumped!


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Suuure, uh-huh. That's why Democrats have elected 43 blacks to Congress while Republicans elected only 1. And Democrats are the only party to elect a black as president. <sarcasm>Because we're the racists.</sarcasm> :eusa-doh:


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And don't forget there are many black Democrats serving in state legislatures, and embarrassingly few black Republicans serving... well... anywhere.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2015)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Furry you are more bigoted and racist as all of them.... you are a genuine hate monger 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


You might want to look  at that again. 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manifold (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Oct 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Ah Staph's greatest thread.  Always good to see it bumped!


sure is


----------



## manifold (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## J.E.D (Oct 22, 2015)

Let's roll Stephanie!


----------



## guno (Oct 22, 2015)

The 2016 planning committee (Along with Stephanie) of Operation American Springy thingy 2016


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 22, 2015)

haven't heard much from rw lunch lady lately.


----------



## guno (Oct 22, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> haven't heard much from rw lunch lady lately.




Busy planning the next american spring and lining up the krispy kreme booth ?


----------



## guno (Oct 24, 2015)

OMG OMG fricken franking Obama ! Let roll before it way to late!!!!


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah oh! Looks like a split in the Operation American Spring head quarters ranks!!!!!!!!

The Krispy Kreme continent had a falling out with the waffle house contingent!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.

Is anyone surprised by now? New members want to see the left hate on this board they can come in this thread,  it's there for all to see. don't think you would be spared they go after everyone they get a hate on for


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2015)

I always have to laugh at people, like Steph, who see the opposition party as completely corrupt and evil, while their own party is noble and a servant of the people.

This entire fiasco was joke to begin with.  But made even worse by the idea that the republicans they wanted to "install" into office are not corrupt.


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> 
> Is anyone surprised by now? New members want to see the left hate on this board they can come in this thread,  it's there for all to see. don't think you would be spared they go after everyone they get a hate on for




So are you still with the Krispy Kreme contingent?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> 
> Is anyone surprised by now? New members want to see the left hate on this board they can come in this thread,  it's there for all to see. don't think you would be spared they go after everyone they get a hate on for


YOUR thread is a work of art, Stephanie.  Embrace YOUR thread.


----------



## WinterBorn (Oct 29, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> ...



Right.  It is only the Left that goes after anyone.  It is only the Left that posts hate.

Jeez


----------



## guno (Oct 29, 2015)

Steph's getting her weekly delivery


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> 
> Is anyone surprised by now? New members want to see the left hate on this board they can come in this thread,  it's there for all to see. don't think you would be spared they go after everyone they get a hate on for


Specifically if you are black and conservative... they hate what they call uppity ******* 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> ...


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Awe are you butthurt? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look, Guano is still leading the hate thread along.
> ...


He may be an Opeartion American Spring Organizer in the krispy kreme division


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Yeah, that's it This thread is butthurt for Liberals.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Look at you crying like a bitch. ... pathetic 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Lets Roll people before it's too late
> pass this around
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



So how'd that work out for you?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Lets Roll people before it's too late
> ...


Looking like it worked pretty good considering how much you liberals are crying about it 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


We appreciate you're helping to bump Stephanie's awesome thread!   Let's Roll!


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So...'liberals whining about it' was the goal of 'Operation American Spring'?

Because I just checked the OP. And there's no mention of it.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Skylar said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You need a hanky ?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



That's it? That's your excuse for the epic, point for point failure of the entire 'operation'?

Well that was easy.


----------



## guno (Oct 30, 2015)

bodecea said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





bodecea said:


> Let's Roll!



Before it's to Late!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 30, 2015)

guno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Thanks guno. Was looking for Stephs thread ystrdy


----------



## guno (Oct 30, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Steph is practicing rolling, before its too late!!


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 30, 2015)

Sure is a lot of liberals crying in here today.... are you all on your period?

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Sure is a lot of liberals crying in here today.... are you all on your period?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk




Thanks for bumping this thread


----------



## Skylar (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Sure is a lot of liberals crying in here today.... are you all on your period?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk



Ah, you seem confused. What you're witnessing is called 'laughter'. Or snickers. Pointing and mocking.

As nothing of the 'American Spring' ever came to pass. Its failure.....was perfect.

And that's funny as hell.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2015)

thanatos144 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


If that looks like crying to you, maybe it's time you took a break from shooting smack.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

_*"Let's roll, *_Steph! Before it's too late!!!


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 31, 2015)

ha ha


----------



## guno (Nov 1, 2015)

Steph sampling the wares for the Operation American Spring concession?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 1, 2015)

Skylar said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure is a lot of liberals crying in here today.... are you all on your period?
> ...



and this thread was posted in January of LAST YEAR. what's funny is you jumping on the bandwagon of hate that has been going for A YEAR.  Hope you got some atta boys from it.


----------



## guno (Nov 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> _*"Let's roll, *_Steph! Before it's too late!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 1, 2015)

This is the only place poor Guano can find any love, because most of those in here from the left are haters just like he is. Look who is always leading the Pack for over  YEAR now?  I guess the thing I've learned,  is Haters Herd up like a flock of sheep do. how sad is that. my heart bleeds for them all


----------



## guno (Nov 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> This is the only place poor Guano can find any love, because most of those in here from the left are haters just like he is. Look who is always leading the Pack for over  YEAR now?  I guess the thing I've learned,  is Haters Herd up like a flock of sheep do. how sad is that. my heart bleeds for them all





How is the planning going for the next Operation American Springy thingy?


----------



## pwjohn (Nov 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> This is the only place poor Guano can find any love, because most of those in here from the left are haters just like he is. Look who is always leading the Pack for over  YEAR now?  I guess the thing I've learned,  is Haters Herd up like a flock of sheep do. how sad is that. my heart bleeds for them all



It only takes one troll to keep threads like this alive & kicking. Just saying.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 1, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only place poor Guano can find any love, because most of those in here from the left are haters just like he is. Look who is always leading the Pack for over  YEAR now?  I guess the thing I've learned,  is Haters Herd up like a flock of sheep do. how sad is that. my heart bleeds for them all
> ...


Yeah Stephie. You sending out the newsletter to all 45 people?


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Poor, Staph. This thread will live on for some time because us _"haters"_ are having too much fun _"hating"_ on failed rightwingnut idiocy like Operation American Spring.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 1, 2015)

another thing I learned,  is some people can hate for years on end and has no shame for all to witness it. what a sad existence or they just don't have a happy life.
sad


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 1, 2015)

^ says the butt hurt toxic users on this board


----------



## bodecea (Nov 1, 2015)

I like calling it that American Springy Thingy.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 1, 2015)

ha ha


----------



## mdk (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## guno (Nov 2, 2015)

*Tens Of Millions Somehow Fail To Turn Out For 'Operation American Spring'*


*Raw Story, which has been following the movement closely, **reported Friday** that a live-stream of the day's events was posted online, but that for at least part of the day the feed showed only a call-in show hosted by *conservative broadcaster Mark Connors, "who said he was broadcasting from a tour bus about 10 miles away from the National Mall because he could not park any closer."

Maybe the Kispy Kreme trucks took all the spots

Tens Of Millions Somehow Fail To Turn Out For 'Operation American Spring'


----------



## guno (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## guno (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone heard from Stephanie on the plans for 2016 operation American springy thingy?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 15, 2015)

wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.

church of Satan maybe. poor thing,  It must be so lonely spreading hate because people can't stand to be around you.


----------



## guno (Nov 15, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.
> 
> church of Satan maybe. poor thing,  It must be so lonely spreading hate because people can't stand to be around you.




Are you going to have a planning meeting for operation american springy thingy at your trailer park church? In the name of jebus?


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 15, 2015)

If I was looking to join a new board and came into this thread.  I'd think twice about it. so much ugly


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> If I was looking to join a new board and came into this thread.  I'd think twice about it. so much ugly


I think you're overreacting, staph. No one cares how ugly you are...






...more likely the level of entertainment you bring to this forum would inspire newbies to want to stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"*Let's roll*," staph!! Before it's too late!!_


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 15, 2015)

So our resident female black tea partier is still around 

We wouldn't taunt you so much if you didn't invite it w/ your incessant derpette postsand perennially butt hurt rw avies.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey look! It's steph workin' out, getting herself in _"shape"_ for the 2017 Operation American Spring (when they finally get Obama out of office) ...






*"Let's roll,"* steph!! Before it's too late!!!!


----------



## guno (Dec 1, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.
> 
> church of Satan maybe. poor thing,  It must be so lonely spreading hate because people can't stand to be around you.


trailer dwelling, crazy  lunch lady


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.
> 
> church of Satan maybe. poor thing,  It must be so lonely spreading hate because people can't stand to be around you.




I guess Stephanie attends the Holy Dingbat church.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> If I was looking to join a new board and came into this thread.  I'd think twice about it. so much ugly




They read your postings and decided to go back to Stormfront.  lol


----------



## guno (Dec 2, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.
> ...


Yes the church of the American springy thingy


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2015)

doesn't every message board have a thread like this running on one of it's member's and being lead by the boards number one loser?

think twice if you're thinking of joining  as you could be here next


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> doesn't every message board have a thread like this running on one of it's member's and being lead by the boards number one loser?
> 
> think twice if you're thinking of joining  as you could be here next


Only they have participants as dumb as you. You think there are others like you??


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 3, 2015)

guno said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > wow, Guano doesn't ever take a break on a Sunday from hating and spreading hate around. I guess we can assume he doesn't attend church.
> ...


ironic isn't it? Steph constantly bashing the gubmint


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

*"Let's roll,"* Steph! Before it's too late!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 10, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> doesn't every message board have a thread like this running on one of it's member's and being lead by the boards number one loser?
> 
> think twice if you're thinking of joining  as you could be here next




This hateful old hag is pretending to be the victim.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 10, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't every message board have a thread like this running on one of it's member's and being lead by the boards number one loser?
> ...



^ Sock account


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 10, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




Frank is in the same 3rd grade class with Staph.


----------



## guno (Dec 12, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't every message board have a thread like this running on one of it's member's and being lead by the boards number one loser?
> ...


that's great grandma hag at 61 years old


----------



## guno (Dec 12, 2015)

Operation American springy thingy 2016 theme song


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 13, 2015)

You progressives are still trying to be relevant in a dead thread? 

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 13, 2015)

What?

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 13, 2015)

This thread is nothing but harassment from the liberal posters who have nothing original to say.


----------



## guno (Dec 13, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> This thread is nothing but harassment from the liberal posters who have nothing original to say.


goyim sez what?


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 14, 2015)

I hate goyim  HATE!!!


----------



## Nutz (Dec 17, 2015)

let's  roll


----------



## Nutz (Dec 21, 2015)

AngelsNDemons flacaltenn 

Can we make this thread a sticky?  I almost forgot about it.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Dec 21, 2015)

This is Stephanie's best thread eva...


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 21, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 21, 2015)

Did Guano run and dig up this thread again? musta needed to get some hate out on someone I guess. how sad


----------

